# NEW Lowes Task Force 3W "CREE" 2C 150+ lumens (Part 2)



## Sigman (Dec 5, 2007)

Continued from here...


----------



## extas (Dec 5, 2007)

The Voltage at the LED, 3.25V
The Amperage taken at the Battery - is 1.03A
On A DX light meter 4650 Lux (only comparable to other DX light meter results)

-ex


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 5, 2007)

Are your readings for the stock TF Cree? If so no driver is needed to take full advantage of a Q5?


----------



## extas (Dec 5, 2007)

yes it is stock. i'm not too sure if its great for a q5, as the q5 wants a higher VF ~3.7V @ 1A. i have an Elektrolumens Blaster with a 7135 1050ma DX driver and a q5. it has a VF or 3.58V @ 1A and reads 6820 Lux on my meter. 

i do plan to re-do the meter readings maybe tonight.

-ex


----------



## extas (Dec 5, 2007)

one other thing. Stock you cannot use AA - C adapters, as the + connection is a Spring with a diameter larger than the + nub on an eneloop. 

I do believe that you could easily mod the spring by soldering a brass or copper rivet button on it.

this is the white star version.

it would be easy to change the driver as it all comes apart easily. the switch and the optic seem to be harder to get too. i have not been successful yet.


----------



## chas9rr (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anyone seen these in Denver, CO? I think this would make a great christmas gift for my bro-inlaw, and me!:twothumbs The problem is I have hit about four Lowes around Denver with no luck. Any sightings on the Front Range?
Thanks
Charles


----------



## tarponbill (Dec 5, 2007)

extas said:


> one other thing. Stock you cannot use AA - C adapters, as the + connection is a Spring with a diameter larger than the + nub on an eneloop.



I modded my BS with a piece of PVC pipe and a couple of Eneloops. No probelm with the guilt free lumens with this setup. 

With two fresh off the charger Eneloops mine is nearly as bright, and draws about the same current as two new C cells does. Must have got a decent optic and CREE, the beam is almost perfectly round and good tint with acceptable spill. Only problem is the rear spring is malformed.

Apparently others have had different results, not sure if there are any identifying marks on mine, I can't find any -- Might just be a lot of varialtion in production models.

I might venture into mod land and try to put in a new max DX CREE, we'll see. It's a great buy for the $30.


----------



## vkan (Dec 5, 2007)

extas said:


> one other thing. Stock you cannot use AA - C adapters, as the + connection is a Spring with a diameter larger than the + nub on an eneloop.
> 
> I do believe that you could easily mod the spring by soldering a brass or copper rivet button on it.
> ...



I use a magnet that I got from Lighthound on the + nub on a AA - C adapter configuration and it works fine. http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1689


----------



## wwglen (Dec 5, 2007)

I just put a little wad of aluminum foil in the spring.

wwglen


----------



## Tiny86 (Dec 6, 2007)

How it the run time on these? Do the stay at full output for a while? Or do they stat to decline right away?


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 6, 2007)

gnef said:


> that clear plastic is an optic, rather than a reflector, and why the light has such good throw, but limited spill.


Is there any thing to make, buy, mod your own Optic for this light?


----------



## Patrick Murphy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Task Force looks better (to me) when slightly diffused*

I have the older Lowes 3W Task Force (with Luxeon) and found the beam to be too focused (spot-like) for usage on my bicycle handlebar. Apparently the new CREE version Task Force is even more spotlight-like.

To fix this, I made a diffuser. I tried a bunch of materials and settled on a clear frosted-plastic sheet protector. This particular item was a job ticket envelope from Office Depot. I'm sure there are a lot of similar thin, barely-diffusing plastic sheets that would work.

As you test different materials, be careful that the diffusion is even; sometimes a material diffuses more in one direction than another. Also, check that the light loss is minimal. Obviously, you want the material to "reposition" the existing light, not absorb it. With my material, I could not see a significant decrease in the light output.

For the Task Force, I cut a circle about 1/16" larger than the glass front. The plastic simply slips under the glass front (between the body and the glass) and will stay there. It looks factory-installed, yet does not even require opening the flashlight body!

This gives me beautiful diffusion. There is still a strong central area, but falloff is now very smooth. It is more pleasant to look at an area because there are no harsh lighting contours. 

So, if you are considering either of the Task Force lights (Luxeon or CREE) but the "spottiness" of the light pattern is objectionable to you, try using inexpensive homemade diffusion.


----------



## vkan (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Task Force looks better (to me) when slightly diffused*



Patrick Murphy said:


> I have the older Lowes 3W Task Force (with Luxeon) and found the beam to be too focused (spot-like) for usage on my bicycle handlebar. Apparently the new CREE version Task Force is even more spotlight-like.
> ...



For the CREE version of this light, I'd say it's about right for a bike on the road. I aim it pretty far ahead and get a lane width's worth of bright enough spot light. I kinda want to have two of them at once and light up a bit more width of the road, but I don't want to give up any of the throw that I assume a diffuser would result in.

But if I can find that material you referred to cheap enough, I'd give it a try just to see what it's like.


----------



## jeober (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Task Force looks better (to me) when slightly diffused*

I am interested in the output and format of the TF light. But my light needs are more fill than throw. I just tried your idea using a mini mag through the frosted plastic sleeve of a wallet credit card holder that I don't use. It works wonderfully well and, judging from ambient lighting reflecting off the ceiling of a dark room, it appears to minimally impact the total light output. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Patrick Murphy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Task Force looks better (to me) when slightly diffused*



vkan said:


> For the CREE version of this light, I'd say it's about right for a bike on the road. I aim it pretty far ahead and get a lane width's worth of bright enough spot light. I kinda want to have two of them at once and light up a bit more width of the road, but I don't want to give up any of the throw that I assume a diffuser would result in.
> 
> But if I can find that material you referred to cheap enough, I'd give it a try just to see what it's like.


 
Fortunately, the diffusing plastic is cheap -- even if you have to buy a clear creditcard-size or letter-sized sleeve to try it. And it is simple to try. Just put it in front of the light and see what happens!

When testing on my bike I tried the Task Force 3W Luxeon, as well as a 17-LED no-name I bought in China.

TF-3W-L: Bright white light, strong center beam with a bit of spill (before using my diffuser -- I have not yet tested it with the diffuser). Good if it was your only source. I think the CREE would be too narrow of a beam for me.
17LED-NN: Dimmer blue light, but very even lighting. I felt I could see more than just a pool of light down the road.
What I really liked was simply overlaying the two beams, so I could see the edges of the road (17-LED) along with a brighter central light (TF) where the bike is headed.

I think I'll used the diffused TF-3W-L on the handlebars and the 17-LED light on my helmet. This way, wherever I look, there will be some light, and when I look straight ahead, I'll have both narrow and wide-angle lighting.

Can't wait the few hours until it gets dark here, for tonight's test!


----------



## vkan (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Task Force looks better (to me) when slightly diffused*



Patrick Murphy said:


> ... I think I'll used the diffused TF-3W-L on the handlebars and the 17-LED light on my helmet. This way, wherever I look, there will be some light, and when I look straight ahead, I'll have both narrow and wide-angle lighting.
> 
> Can't wait the few hours until it gets dark here, for tonight's test!



Other than the size & heft (at least with C cells) of the Task Force light, I would think it would make a better helmet light. At least I prefer my helmet light to be a spot. I haven't seen the Luxeon Task Force light, but it may well be that the CREE version's throw is better enough that with the light pointed further down the road you end up with a larger lit area overall and the Luxeon so even if the CREE is narrower in a like-distance white wall hunt, it's wider when aimed out further on down the road.


----------



## Backpacker (Dec 8, 2007)

*Which is better, the black or white star?*

Search function is broken. 

I am going to try to find one these flashlights today, but which is more desirable, the black or white star?

Thanks!


----------



## IdahoDoug (Dec 8, 2007)

White. You can see by looking down the barrel in the package. Lots of black = black, mostly white with only a tiny ring of black = white.

DougM


----------



## etc (Dec 8, 2007)

I didn't like it vs. AAP 2C lite.

It's bigger, has sharp edges around the bezel, and laser-like beam. Not to mention more expensive.

AAP is better, especially once you mod it with a newer LED.

Plus, both offer no real advantage over Fenix 2AA Cree, which I already have.


----------



## extas (Dec 8, 2007)

one other thing, the TF has an O-ring around the CREE Led, but i'm not actually sure why. As the Optic is plastic and can't short out the LED contacts like an aluminum Reflector. 

I removed the O-ring and i think it focused better for me, the hot spot is rounder now and the rings are more centered. The beam is still not as good as a reflector but its probably one of the best beams i have seen from a low cost optic, i have had the EL 30mm, Fraen, and a Khatod. 

-ex


----------



## IdahoDoug (Dec 8, 2007)

No advantage? How about longer throw and higher output for less money?:huh:

DougM


----------



## Deep6Osama (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Which is better, the black or white star?*



Backpacker said:


> Search function is broken.
> 
> I am going to try to find one these flashlights today, but which is more desirable, the black or white star?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have both the white and black star model. I just purchased the white star today. Had to drive 23 miles to get it. My opinon is you cant go wrong with what ever you get. I have two white and one black, the lens seems to make the biggest difference. The one that came with the black one has a fair amount of distortion. I tried it with the white star and the black and the results were the same.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 8, 2007)

I got 2 of these in Westland, Michigan across from Randazzo.
One for myself one for my brother in law father. What a great light. Really bright and trows very far. Easy to find C size batteries. Mind you I have had a bunch of Surefire, Inova, Fenix. In the C and D cell category this is a great light. 

Chris


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 8, 2007)

etc said:


> I didn't like it vs. AAP 2C lite.
> 
> It's bigger, has sharp edges around the bezel, and laser-like beam. Not to mention more expensive.
> 
> ...


 
I have a AAP3W moded with a Seoul P4 and the New TF Cree Xlamp is way nicer and brighter with more of everything, spill, throw and brightness. just my .02


----------



## moodysj (Dec 8, 2007)

Just got mine tonight, white star version. It's brighter and whiter than my 3-D Mag with MAG LED drop in.


----------



## tvman (Dec 8, 2007)

IdahoDoug said:


> White. You can see by looking down the barrel in the package. Lots of black = black, mostly white with only a tiny ring of black = white.
> 
> DougM




thanks very much DougM for this info on the white cree. My local finally got them. Looks like they are starting to arrive in Southern US. I grabbed 3 on Fri 7th before I went into work. Fortunately all 6 in stock were white Cree's.


----------



## Buck91 (Dec 8, 2007)

Where are these lowes that stock the taskforce cree leds? Around here, we have maglight and mag led, coast, dorcy and the SF 6PL and G2L ($84 and $64 respectively); but no $30 marvel.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2007)

Buck91 said:


> Where are these lowes that stock the taskforce cree leds? Around here, we have maglight and mag led, coast, dorcy and the SF 6PL and G2L ($84 and $64 respectively); but no $30 marvel.


 
The Lowes next to Roosevelt Field mall in Long Island finally got the Cree version in stock. And they are sold side by side with the older lux version. I had finally gotten fed up with trying to find this light. Especially since I spent a few months before, trying to track down the Rayovac 3C Cree light at B&M stores, with zero luck.

I bought the Task Force Cree light anyway. :twothumbs

For those living in NYC or Long Island, your wait is over!


----------



## vkan (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Which is better, the black or white star?*



Backpacker said:


> Search function is broken.
> 
> I am going to try to find one these flashlights today, but which is more desirable, the black or white star?
> 
> Thanks!



In my reading of this (and the original) thread, you can get a "good" one in either variant. I've had three of the black stars and kept one because it was brighter, whiter and had a cleaner beam. The other two were less bright, greener and had smaller spots. If I get another one, it'll probably be a white star if only to see what it's like. The Lowe's in Raleigh, NC on Glenwood Avenue had both black and white stars on the shelf last weekend.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Dec 9, 2007)

chas9rr said:


> Has anyone seen these in Denver, CO? I think this would make a great christmas gift for my bro-inlaw, and me!:twothumbs The problem is I have hit about four Lowes around Denver with no luck. Any sightings on the Front Range?
> Thanks
> Charles



I found mine at the Greenwood Village Lowe's--at I-25 and Arapahoe Road. I haven't been back in a few days, but they had them two weeks ago.


----------



## chas9rr (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks funkymonkey, I finally found them at the 136th and I25 store. Seemed like the newest stores have them while the older stores are still selling off the luxens.


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 10, 2007)

gnef said:


> that clear plastic is an optic, rather than a reflector, and why the light has such good throw, but limited spill.


Is there any thing to make, buy, mod your own Optic for this light? What type of plastic?

A friend of mine works at plastic Prototype place, http://www.alphaprototypes.com/ , I am going to ask him if they could make me a new Optic


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2007)

If he can do it, you could broker a few thousand sales for CPF members. Stand by for huge list of dimentions of different lenses we all want made!
:twothumbs


----------



## Tiny86 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a heads up, I spotted about 8 in the Livermore CA Lows.


----------



## EatSleepFly (Dec 11, 2007)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> I found mine at the Greenwood Village Lowe's--at I-25 and Arapahoe Road. I haven't been back in a few days, but they had them two weeks ago.



I picked one up at the Parker Lowes today. The Cree lights were on the side of the flashlight display. The Lux lights were in front.


----------



## chas9rr (Dec 11, 2007)

extas said:


> one other thing, the TF has an O-ring around the CREE Led, but i'm not actually sure why. As the Optic is plastic and can't short out the LED contacts like an aluminum Reflector.
> 
> I removed the O-ring and i think it focused better for me, the hot spot is rounder now and the rings are more centered. The beam is still not as good as a reflector but its probably one of the best beams i have seen from a low cost optic, i have had the EL 30mm, Fraen, and a Khatod.
> 
> -ex


Removing the O-ring made all the difference in the world on mine. The hot spot was not sharp and there was lots of yellow on the fringes of it. I took out the O-ring and it sharpened up and lost the funky colors. Anyone with a sub-par beam should try this first before returning the light.

Later
Charles


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 11, 2007)

For a Q5 or better, when available, what regulated circuit would fit in this from DX or KD?

I really want to install a Q5 and a better driver board.


----------



## extas (Dec 11, 2007)

i would say the only driver board would be the this one:

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3151

all of the other boards are AMC 7135 based boards which do not "boost" voltage and are not optimal for 3V input. but i have not used board i have posted so i am not really 100% on it. but keep in mind it only outputs 700ma and i believe that the stock board is putting out ~ 1A. but that reading was measured from the battery not the LED, when i measured from the LED the readings just jumped around. 

I am currently satisfied with the output of the TF, and i am going to wait until a future BIN with a low enough VF @ 1A is available. hopefully late 2008 to 2009. as right now its spot is brighter than my P4 BIN Lumapower M1-T, and my P4 Ultrafire C2 HAIII. 

the other AMC 7135 boards are actually optimal only for 4.5V input or 3 Alkalines. 

-ex


----------



## EXPY (Dec 11, 2007)

Some Lowes on the western slope of CO have white stars, saw them in GJ while passing thru.

I suspect the O-ring is to prevent moisture from entering the lens asm and also to provide some pressure against the star.

Bought one and comparing it to my P1D-Q5, the TF has a tighter spot than the P1D. Total 'photons' emitted seems about the same to my eye.

The first one I purchased failed as we were walking out the door! I hit it a few time and it came back on. 

Removed the tail cap and shorted the - bat contact to the body, no worky.

Took off the lens cap and inspected the star for loose wires, was OK.

Removed the head and looked at the + spring and there is a brass rivet that attaches the spring to the regulator board. W/out a more detailed examination, I think it would be better if it were soldered.

Put it back together, light worked after a few raps but I exchanged it anyway.

Compared the 2nd one to my P1D-q5 and results were same as the 1st TForce.


----------



## extas (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know the reason for the O-ring, but it is certainly not to keep pressure on the star. the entire "pill", star/heatsink, is actually floating, you can see it by pressing on the side of the star with your finger. meaning there is a spring behind the pill which holds it against the optic. and the optic is sealed to the head with its own retaining ring. 

So IMO, i think that the only reason the O-ring is there is that the factory that makes these things also makes lights with aluminum reflectors. And as part of the processing, they might be installing O-rings on every CREE before they sort them to each Light. or maybe their supplier of stars only ships them with o-rings preinstalled. 

IAC, the optic appears to have been engineered to directly contact the CREE Led, as the flat ring around LED hole is exactly the size of the ceramic base of the cree. And actually i just cleaned up the bean some more, the shoddy soldering of the star or the wiring might keep your pill from aligning perfectly with the optic, clear all that stuff away from the area that is visible at the base of the optic and make sure the optic and the LED contact evenly, the beam gets a lot better.

-ex


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 11, 2007)

extas said:


> i would say the only driver board would be the this one:
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3151
> 
> ...



Hmm, nice lil board...too bad its 700mAh.

What do you think of these?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10084
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4735


----------



## extas (Dec 11, 2007)

Kind of a crap shoot without any statistics on how they behave. the first one looks pretty good if that graph is accurate. the only issue has to do with the wiring diagram. but other than that it "seems" ok. take apart the TF first and look at if before you decide to order though. 

-ex


----------



## manish22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Found one task force cree version in Sunnyvale (bay area CA). The ones in the regular flashlight area were all luxeon model. I went to the customer service and asked them if they had any more in the stock. The nice woman there went and found a new stack of them on the wall right next to the restroom entrance. 
They have 5 more of these 60X lights. I attached it to the bicycle with hose clamps, rolled some papper around batteries to stop the battery rattling. I compared it to my 1 watt luxeon bell ipulse light. This flashlight is way brighter. I had a $10 off $25 Lowes coupon, So I paid 19.99+tax. Exactly waht I paid for the Bell ipulse at walmart.

Now I need to find a cheap source of C batteries and I am all set for evening commute in these dark winter months. I just wished it took D batteries instead of C. They cost the same as C but have over twice the juice.


----------



## goodjob (Dec 14, 2007)

manish22 said:


> Found one task force cree version in Sunnyvale (bay area CA). The ones in the regular flashlight area were all luxeon model. I went to the customer service and asked them if they had any more in the stock. The nice woman there went and found a new stack of them on the wall right next to the restroom entrance.
> They have 5 more of these 60X lights. I attached it to the bicycle with hose clamps, rolled some papper around batteries to stop the battery rattling. I compared it to my 1 watt luxeon bell ipulse light. This flashlight is way brighter. I had a $10 off $25 Lowes coupon, So I paid 19.99+tax. Exactly waht I paid for the Bell ipulse at walmart.
> 
> Now I need to find a cheap source of C batteries and I am all set for evening commute in these dark winter months. I just wished it took D batteries instead of C. They cost the same as C but have over twice the juice.


 
Manish22, thanks! I ended up buying 2 from Union City; now that they have them in Sunnyvale, I will go there and redeem my coupon!


----------



## Deep6Osama (Dec 14, 2007)

Be carefull what you ask for, you might not get what you want. I asked for more of these since they only had two in stock. The guy found more. When the guy opened the box there they were all Lux. I told him I changed my mind. Now the shelf is stocked with the old one's.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2007)

Lowes in Livingston, TX had what appeared to be a whole box of Cree 2Cs.


----------



## toolpig1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Lot of talk about the O-ring inside, what about the O-ring around the head of the light just for looks, yuck. I picked up one of these when all the talk started and ended up returning the light. The facets on the head to keep the light from rolling had some serious sharp edges and overall quality just not there (I know, it's only 30 bucks). We all know it's bright as hell, but in laser beam fashion. Anyways, I'm in Northeast Ohio and frequent Lowes all the time (construction business), every store has these things in abundance. I'm a huge fan of Inova because of the supreme quality and durability of their products. I'll give up the lumens, my stuff has to be built to last.


----------



## jcs71 (Dec 16, 2007)

Can a person use rechargeables in this flashlight?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## jdmaxima89 (Dec 17, 2007)

Can anyone post a picture showing the difference in the black and white stars? I'm a total flashlight n00b... so I'm really not sure what I'm looking at. All I know is mine is bright as hell... and I can't complain. I can't imagine it being defective. Also, if I make a AA adapter for my NIMH, will I lose any brightness, or just runtime?


----------



## jake25 (Dec 17, 2007)

i put in a Q5 WC tint from cutter electronics. the first thing was that the new star was too big so i had to shave it down.

it seems like the beam has a bigger hotspot, maybe beucase the star is different also the light is warmer and a bit brighter. i'm goin try to get another TF to compare the two.


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 17, 2007)

They have em now in Skagit County, WA:

1717 FREEWAY DRIVE
MOUNT VERNON, WA 98273
(360) 424-5838
M-SA 6-9, SU 7-8


----------



## extas (Dec 17, 2007)

white vs black is easy.. look into the lens/optic directly and in the middle you will see the LED which will be a little yellow square with wires coming out. then surrounding that you will see a clear ring thats like a window that allows you to see the rectangular ceramic base of the LED, and in 4 arcs on around the sides of the rectangle you see the PCB of the star. if the arcs are white, there you go.

oops, i forgot you will see a small black ring around all of the TF Cree LEDs. doh, i forgot i removed the o-ring. haha.

-ex


----------



## Mark620 (Dec 17, 2007)

damm...I own 2 limileds version...


----------



## jdmaxima89 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just bought this light and love it, I think I have the "white star". For my first light, I can't complain. I just ordered my g/f a 2D maglite with a terralux drop-in "she had to have maglite:thinking:"... How will the two compare?


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 17, 2007)

jdmaxima89 said:


> Can anyone post a picture showing the difference in the black and white stars? I'm a total flashlight n00b... so I'm really not sure what I'm looking at. All I know is mine is bright as hell... and I can't complain. I can't imagine it being defective. Also, if I make a AA adapter for my NIMH, will I lose any brightness, or just runtime?


 
You have a nice one, don't let the Black/White Star stuff make you wonder just enjoy and think man this light rocks. It does.



Hmmm.....My Q5 is on the way hope it's a lot brighter, thats what I got from other post hate to mod it for a small increase, we'll see I'll report back. I won't mod another untill the R's are out in full force.


----------



## kmacon (Dec 17, 2007)

Anybody know what the maximum input voltage is that you can use with this light? 

I would like to mod it for longer runtimes while biking and would consider using an external battery pack if I thought I would not burn out the led. 

Can the board down-regulate the voltage from a 6 volt pack? 

If not then how about running it with 3 AA NiMH batteries?


----------



## jdmaxima89 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well crap.... I've had mine for a whopping 26 hours and the lanyard just broke. I considered taking it back, but I don't want to swap the whole light just for the lanyard. I'll find a lanyard somewhere else.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 17, 2007)

kmacon said:


> Anybody know what the maximum input voltage is that you can use with this light?
> 
> I would like to mod it for longer runtimes while biking and would consider using an external battery pack if I thought I would not burn out the led.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure what max voltage the board could take, but if you're going with an external pack you could use 2 D cells in series or a 4 D cell pack wired for 2 series/2 parallel (2S2P). Either way will give you much more runtime than the C cells.


----------



## tvman (Dec 19, 2007)

jdmaxima89 said:


> Can anyone post a picture showing the difference in the black and white stars? I'm a total flashlight n00b... so I'm really not sure what I'm looking at. All I know is mine is bright as hell... and I can't complain. I can't imagine it being defective. Also, if I make a AA adapter for my NIMH, will I lose any brightness, or just runtime?



here is a description from DougM:

Originally Posted by IdahoDoug View Post
White. You can see by looking down the barrel in the package. Lots of black = black, mostly white with only a tiny ring of black = white.

DougM


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 19, 2007)

can someone post pics of the 3xAAA holder in this light?

Can any bay area members confirm the Cree version is available at the Synnyvale store?

Thanks.


----------



## Yenster (Dec 19, 2007)

Saw 6 at Lowe's of Frisco, TX #1059 today. All with black stars.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 20, 2007)

kramer5150 said:


> can someone post pics of the 3xAAA holder in this light?
> 
> Can any bay area members confirm the Cree version is available at the Synnyvale store?
> 
> Thanks.


 


It's a 2C cell light. There is no 3AAA holder or carrier for it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 20, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> It's a 2C cell light. There is no 3AAA holder or carrier for it.



Oh cool!! all the better. I am somewhat warry of the 3-AAA holders in many lights.

I think I might have to try and get one of these things. I don't have any kind of thrower yet, just a 4D mag begging to be modded.


----------



## vkan (Dec 20, 2007)

kmacon said:


> ... If not then how about running it with 3 AA NiMH batteries?



I don't think 3 AA cells would fit in the body. Or were you thinking of an 3-cell external pack? Anyway, I'm thinking that 6000mAh C NiMH cells would be pretty darned good with this light for most cycling needs (though I'm doing OK with 2650mAh AA cells in adapters).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 20, 2007)

He was thinking of the old Luxeon 1 watt version.
As an aside everyone take off the O-ring on the Led! It cleans up the spot shape to a huge degree, try it!


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw these the other day. I didn't pick it up. I probably should have. I have 4AA Nimhs sitting here with nothin to do.


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 20, 2007)

I was in that store on Monday, and I can confirm that they didn't have that light in either the Luxeon or Cree versions. Also checked their storage area in the rack by the bathrooms and they didn't have any boxes with the SKU number for that product. I was also in the South San Francisco/San Bruno store (don't know, it was the one north of Tanforan,) and they only had one in an blister pack that had been opened (looked like a return.)



kramer5150 said:


> can someone post pics of the 3xAAA holder in this light?
> 
> Can any bay area members confirm the Cree version is available at the Synnyvale store?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm thinking I MIGHT still be getting a 6PL for Christmas. If so this Cree 2C light is next on the "to buy" list.

If not, 6PL is! (I want to play Surefire Leggos!)


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I modded mine with a Q5 form DX. It's whiter and slightly brighter so it was worth it I guess. I won't do another till the R5's are out. It was an improvment but not a lot, the color is a nice upgrade to a pure white.


----------



## Scott_T (Dec 21, 2007)

I've looked around but couldn't find any 2xAA parallel to C converters. Those would be nice for this light.


----------



## Yenster (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott_T said:


> I've looked around but couldn't find any 2xAA parallel to C converters. Those would be nice for this light.


 
I don't think that's possible due to the thickness of the cells.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott_T said:


> I've looked around but couldn't find any 2xAA parallel to C converters. Those would be nice for this light.


 

I think some are useing PVC pipe from your local hardware. I don't know the size but just cut it to fit inside the TF Cree 3W and drop in the 2 AA's inside of the pipe. I don't want AA's in mine though and never understood why people wanted to, I know some have extra batteries that are AA but for me I'll just get some C Cells, esp now that they have them in low self discharge new cells. I'm just waiting for a hightech d and c charger like they have for the AA's, but that batteries are there to be bought.


----------



## Yenster (Dec 22, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> I think some are useing PVC pipe from your local hardware. I don't know the size but just cut it to fit inside the TF Cree 3W and drop in the 2 AA's inside of the pipe.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Scott_T was talking about '2xAA parrallel to C converters' instead of a 'single AA to C converter'. That can't be done because a AA is about 14mm diameter while a C cell is about 25mm diameter. That means 2xAA parrallel would be at least 28mm diameter plus the converter walls...so minimum 30mm...which won't fit into C cell flashlights.

Of course he could have mistakenly said 'parrallel' instead of 'series', which then he could use PVC pipe as you said. Or just buy AA to C converters.


----------



## Scott_T (Dec 22, 2007)

I meant 2xAA in one C adapter working together for longer life. 
The reason I want to use AAs is cause I have a nice collection of NIMHs and a nice AA charger for them. Its nice having everything use the same battery.
If my local Lowes ever gets them in stock I might try to see what I can come up with. I hear the battery compartment is loose.


----------



## JAS (Dec 22, 2007)

I stopped by the Lowes in West Saint Paul MN today and they had four of these on display, so I bought two as Christmas gifts for my two sons.


----------



## Backpacker (Dec 23, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> I was in that store on Monday, and I can confirm that they didn't have that light in either the Luxeon or Cree versions. Also checked their storage area in the rack by the bathrooms and they didn't have any boxes with the SKU number for that product. I was also in the South San Francisco/San Bruno store (don't know, it was the one north of Tanforan,) and they only had one in an blister pack that had been opened (looked like a return.)


I went to the Fremont store lastnight. The flashlight area (near the registers) was wiped out, so I asked a salesman if they had anymore. He went to their stock area and brought back a box of the new 60x (white star) lights :twothumbs


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I was milling around in Lowes yesterday and found a new box of white star lights. I looked at them for awhile and resisted, thats all I need is another light! My daughter came up to visit today and exchange gifts, got some stuff and a $50.00 gift certificate to Lowes! Guess I'm going back!:twothumbs


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I did it! I went back and got a 2C-white board. This sucker really is pretty amazing, very white tint also. Oh, in case anyone is interested, it works just fine with a 18650 also.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 23, 2007)

Gotta wait another 24-36 hours to see if I'm after one of these next or not...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2007)

ledaholic said:


> Well, I did it! I went back and got a 2C-white board. This sucker really is pretty amazing, very white tint also. Oh, in case anyone is interested, it works just fine with a 18650 also.


 
What did you use to get the 18650 to properly fit inside the C cell sized barrel?


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 24, 2007)

Backpacker said:


> I went to the Fremont store lastnight. The flashlight area (near the registers) was wiped out, so I asked a salesman if they had anymore. He went to their stock area and brought back a box of the new 60x (white star) lights :twothumbs



Thats great!! Looks like I'm going to be making a trip to Fremont in a couple days:twothumbs


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 24, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> What did you use to get the 18650 to properly fit inside the C cell sized barrel?



I was afraid someone would ask I'll see about posting a picture when I get off work. Basically it is a piece of 1in clear plastic rod the same length of 2 C cells drilled the length of a 18650 with a screw inserted in the bottom end. A picture will explain it better.


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 24, 2007)

ledaholic said:


> I was afraid someone would ask I'll see about posting a picture when I get off work. Basically it is a piece of 1in clear plastic rod the same length of 2 C cells drilled the length of a 18650 with a screw inserted in the bottom end. A picture will explain it better.



Ok, here's the pics. It is crude, but works.


----------



## TechnoMage (Dec 24, 2007)

Long time lurker on this board and just wanted to say thanks. I've been looking for something just like this for awhile. Found a Lowes in my area that had six of them in stock (Monroe, WA).

I live a ways outside the city and there are no street lights for miles. This light does a great job lighting up the night.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 25, 2007)

ledaholic said:


> Ok, here's the pics. It is crude, but works....


 
Very impressive....


----------



## fleetparadox (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry if this is an incredibly newbie thing to ask but:

If I use AA to C cell converters, will I lose any brightness?

Obviously I'll lose runtime due to the smaller cells but do the AA batteries put out enough voltage to power this thrower to its full capability?

Thanks guys. (Maybe my L2D Q5 will see some competition soon...)


----------



## Rzr800 (Dec 25, 2007)

TechnoMage said:


> Long time lurker on this board and just wanted to say thanks..


 
:welcome:
I'm a newb here also and it seems that I have been obligated to come on up here and say thanks quite a few times as well...Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## Rzr800 (Dec 25, 2007)

(ledaholic's 18650 mod above)


Monocrom said:


> Very impressive....


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost_Hatch (Dec 26, 2007)

I have had this light for a few months now and it kicks arse for a simple beater light to have at work instead of scratching up my nice surefires. After seeing my little brother tinkering with his car at night using my moms book light this past year i decided to buy one of these for him as a Christmas gift. Him knowing nothing about flashlights, watching him tear open the package and fire it up his was priceless being that was the brightest thing he has ever held


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 26, 2007)

Can I make me one of those adaptors out of pvc and a cork with a screw through it? 
Not pretty but it would be cheap!


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 26, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> Can I make me one of those adaptors out of pvc and a cork with a screw through it?
> Not pretty but it would be cheap!



Ought to work just fine!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet, I'd prefer one of your good looking ones though!


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 26, 2007)

You'll probably encounter some operability problems with the AA-C adapters and even with many of the C sized NiMH or NiCD batteries on the market, as the positive node spring is configured to contact the metal cap on a C sized alkaline rather than the button itself. Using C sized NiMH batteries I experienced sporadic contact with the batteries when using it in a vertical position. As WWGlen mentioned, placing a piece of aluminum foil over the spring enables the spring to make contact with the button on the rechargeable battery and it serves to be a quick fix if nothing else is available at the moment (as was my case as I found myself under a sink to repair a leak at someone else's house on Christmas day  ).



extas said:


> one other thing. Stock you cannot use AA - C adapters, as the + connection is a Spring with a diameter larger than the + nub on an eneloop.
> 
> I do believe that you could easily mod the spring by soldering a brass or copper rivet button on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetparadox (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Appreciate the advice.

Although, Will I lose brightness/throw by using AA-C Adapters? (Eneloops)


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 26, 2007)

With the aluminum foil, I took a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil, doubled it over, and placed it over the battery button to make a "form". I then place the foil over the spring and folded over the excess over the first to "crimp" it onto the spring.

As for the Eneloops or other NiMH batteries, you won't lose output as the AAs should be able to supply the current needed by the lamp assembly, however as you might imagine you'll get less run time. I would be reluctant to try AA alkalines on those adapters though, as the current draw may be borderline excessive.



fleetparadox said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Appreciate the advice.
> 
> Although, Will I lose brightness/throw by using AA-C Adapters? (Eneloops)


----------



## fleetparadox (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Brighteyez!


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 27, 2007)

Got tired of waiting for the Rayovac 4-Watt...so I broke down and got one of these today (the cree version)...and it was the LAST one!!! Only 1 more hour and I'll be able to compare this to my 3-watt mags...more to come...


----------



## JCup (Dec 27, 2007)

Picked up one of these yesterday, and another today for a friend. These are item number 225285, but are mixed in stock with the Luxeon version. The package of the Cree variant has "60X brighter*" in bold print. Both LED'S were on white substrates ("star").

Lowes in Carrollton has a promotion (I think thorough the weekend), with a $50 purchase, you receive a coupon at the register for a $10 discount on your next Lowes purchase. That second one only cost $20.:naughty:


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 27, 2007)

I picked up one of these today and I just noticed the reflector looks chipped. Is this normal? It looks like someone took a dremel and grind a circular notch out of it. I dont see any broken pieces or anything else to indicate a damaged light. There is quite a lot of dust/debris down at the base of the reflector. You can see that in the last pic.

Is the "chip" normal?
Is there a way to clean up the reflector?
Did I get a defective sample?













please O please someone reply... the suspense is killing me!!:sick2::sick2::mecry:


----------



## rookie (Dec 27, 2007)

It's normal. 

It's standard for the Fraen optics to have it. Don't know why though, but it is normal.

Enjoy!


----------



## lumenal (Dec 27, 2007)

That mark is common on optics.

Its either a machining mark made from installation, or a mark that is left from the molding process of the optic.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 27, 2007)

COOL!! thanks fellas!

its party time

boom boom boom, out go the lights


----------



## extas (Dec 27, 2007)

about that mark on the optic, if you guys ever built plastic models (when you were a kid) then you know what that mark is. its the "sprew" break point that holds the plastic model parts together on the mold. From another point of view its the injection point of the plastic into the optics mold. 

so its not a defect, its just how plastic optics are. 

-ex


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 27, 2007)

Some first impressions..

Great value, any fellow noobs wanting to get a taste of what the cree LEDs are capable of owe it to themselves to pick up this torch.

Not as throwey-beamey as I was lead to believe. For my tastes, it does have some useful flood. It is very bright so some of its ability to fill a room comes from reflecting the hot spot.

Not a lot of spill and wasted light shines on the cylindrical head. So a good percentage of the lumens are put to good use. 

Dam the batteries rattle a LOT... more than I was lead to believe. Time to bust out the 8x11 paper.

The switch-cap seems to rattle a lot too.

I am going to file down some of the sharp milled edges, there are a lot of burrs and unfinished edges on the flat areas.


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, I got the same impressions when I got mine kramer. It rattles alot, and I just wrapped my receipt around the batts, no more battery rattle. But yes the switch does rattel too  I am thinking of adding a layor or two of some tape around the switch.

As for the throwness..it is the same or better than my MAG 4D with TLE-6EX dropin. I need to wait for a dark & foggy night to really see the difference.

As soon as my DX order & Hakko 936-12 comes in, I am going to add a Q5 :thumbsup: and maybe a Reg board.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 28, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> Yep, I got the same impressions when I got mine kramer. It rattles alot, and I just wrapped my receipt around the batts, no more battery rattle. But yes the switch does rattel too  I am thinking of adding a layor or two of some tape around the switch.
> 
> As for the throwness..it is the same or better than my MAG 4D with TLE-6EX dropin. I need to wait for a dark & foggy night to really see the difference.
> 
> As soon as my DX order & Hakko 936-12 comes in, I am going to add a Q5 :thumbsup: and maybe a Reg board.



Nice to know I'm not imagining these things

I also have a 4D mag, but with Mag Xenon. I need to get a new reflector for it before I do any thorough comparisons. Its good to know a 4D LED drop-in won't buy me much.... thanks for that input.

Cool... keep us posted on your mod-updates:thumbsup:

Does anyone know how water resistant these things are?
Is it safe to assume the manufacturer over rates their Lumen output (150L)?

thanks Josh


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 28, 2007)

If you pop out the o-ring at the base of the emitter dome, you will gain throw and beam symetry. Fabricate a translucent scotch-tape 'donut' around the hot spot on the optic, gain throw. Do both and smile.:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 28, 2007)

kramer5150 said:


> Is it safe to assume the manufacturer over rates their Lumen output (150L)?
> 
> thanks Josh


 
That would be a very safe bet.


----------



## JAS (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought two of these and gave them to my sons as Christmas gifts. Last night I decided to take these outside and compare them to one another and to my Pelican 7060. In a very unscientific comparison, I would say that although the Pelican 7060 does out throw the Lowes Task Force, it isn't really by all that much. I didn't compare it to my Inova T4 yet, but I suspect that these will out throw the T4. The bottom line for me is if any family or friends are looking for a recommendation for a reasonably priced flashlight that has good throw, then this is it for right now. For a much smaller light the Mini Mag LED probably will still have a good following, but for someone looking for something to keep in their car or in the house, this is an excellent choice.


----------



## MIKES250R (Dec 28, 2007)

I too picked up one of the Task Force lights last night. Took one of my business cards and wrapped around the batteries to take up the slop. Button clickie is very weak and the reflector is wavy with alot of distortion. This one also has the notch in the reflector. I am surprised that it produces as good of a beam as it does. However ringy, it still puts out alot of usefull light. The best thing about the TF is that it runs on c cells making this a great glovebox light for my wife. I went to lowes and had a $10 off coupon which the cashier applied making this an even better bargain. 

Mike


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 28, 2007)

LightInTheWallet said:


> If you pop out the o-ring at the base of the emitter dome, you will gain throw and beam symetry. Fabricate a translucent scotch-tape 'donut' around the hot spot on the optic, gain throw. Do both and smile.:twothumbs


 
Someone needs to explain this in more detail. I took off my o'ring and it didn't help at all in fact the spot is tighter with o'ring than with out it, so I must be doing something wrong. I've adjusted the height up and down on the light so I know I am seating it fully with out the o'ring. I like how it is but if there is a way to tighten the throw I want to know. I think LEDaholic or somebody knows exactly what to do but mine shows no improvement without the o'ring.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 28, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> Someone needs to explain this in more detail. I took off my o'ring and it didn't help at all in fact the spot is tighter with o'ring than with out it, so I must be doing something wrong. I've adjusted the height up and down on the light so I know I am seating it fully with out the o'ring. I like how it is but if there is a way to tighten the throw I want to know. I think LEDaholic or somebody knows exactly what to do but mine shows no improvement without the o'ring.




Someone please correct me, but I think the idea is to have the LED protrude into the lens as much as possible in order for to capture as many emitted lumens as possible. (I am merely speculating though)

I took my oring off and I think it did remove some of the yellow-ish tint around the hot spot, but it was not a dramatically noticeable change in the field. YYMV though.

Its really odd how the LED / PCboard assembly kind of floats on the spring. I wouldn't want to drop this light.

I was playing around some more, removing the head/lens assembly. It makes a nice low-lux, floody area lamp. It probably wouldn't be too hard for someone to lathe a new head with a crystal / glass lens for more flood and no throw.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 28, 2007)

This is a pretty sweet light, I just picked it up today. The beam is perfect on this one, no rings at all, and the emitter is mounted on a white star. Build is also good, found no machining marks or burs. I don't care about the rattling on the batteries and switch as I wouldn't use it in a tactical situation anyway. This thing outthrows my 4D Mag w/ SSC P4 Terralux 6EX, while still actually providing a useful flood, a dim one, but still useful nonetheless. I have to say I'm real pleased with this purchase and the price / performance point. Highly recommended.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, any TF 2C Cree owners, look at the o-ring on the tailcap. If you remove it, you'll see it's not really an o-ring but a flimsy gasket thingy. I took this out just now and replace it with the o-ring off of the head of my broken 2AA Mini MagLED. Works beautifully with the TF. If you've also got a broken AA MagLED laying around, you might want to do this.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 28, 2007)

L.E.D. said:


> Hey, any TF 2C Cree owners, look at the o-ring on the tailcap. If you remove it, you'll see it's not really an o-ring but a flimsy gasket thingy. I took this out just now and replace it with the o-ring off of the head of my broken 2AA Mini MagLED. Works beautifully with the TF. If you've also got a broken AA MagLED laying around, you might want to do this.



My tail-cap o ring hardly seems to make contact with the body of the light.. Baah!! I'm going to OSH today to get a better one. I don't have a minimag doner available. IMHO both the head and tail O-rings on this light seem a little under-sized.

Does anyone know what Fraen cree lens this thing uses? I'm guessing its the medium beam, that makes most sense for a general purpose light. I want to fab up different heads with different lenses
http://www.fraensrl.com/images/FC_XR_XR_E_datasheet.pdf

**edit** never mind, I figured it out.... N2, Narrow lens is standard. Still it would be interesting to see how it behaves with the M2 lens.

thanks!!


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 28, 2007)

Just did some ceiling bounce tests. This thing outshines even turbo mode on the Fenix L2D CE. I think I would put the total output at at least 100 lumens out the front, no overestimating, less than stated on the package but whaddya expect (FlashlightReviews actual measurements shows the turbo on the L2D to be a little over 90 lumens total). I'm impressed. There is a review of the old version of this light (3 watt Luxeon III) and I'm pretty sure it's using the same circuit. 2.4v should work nice and provide a flatter output curve with slightly less initial brightness and more runtime. What a sweet 30 dollar light..


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2007)

GOTTA get me one of these! Don't NEED it by any stretch of ANY imagination!


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 28, 2007)

I am beginning to not like the clickie. I keep the light in my coat pocket inside it's carrying case. Tonight was the 3rd time I took the light out to use it only to realize that it's already on. I'm on my 4th set of C's and I've probably used the light for a combined hour? Other than this, which could be my own fault, I like it.


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG WHAT?!...After weeks of owning my TF CREE, I just realized it came with a nylon carrying case! LOL

In my hurried rush to buy and open the bomb proof molded plastic...I didn't even notice on the back side it had the nylon carrying case! When I got it, I opened the thing in my car, and just tossed the package in the back seat after I got the torch & batts out.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 29, 2007)

violatorjf said:


> I am beginning to not like the clickie. I keep the light in my coat pocket inside it's carrying case. Tonight was the 3rd time I took the light out to use it only to realize that it's already on. I'm on my 4th set of C's and I've probably used the light for a combined hour? Other than this, which could be my own fault, I like it.



I noticed that too. When I was storing it in my backpack. Thats one of my peeves, lights with switches that are too easy to accidentally engage. Maybe you could try storing it in the case? **edit** never mind, seems youre already doing that.

I dont like the switch. it rattles a lot and just feels really cheap. Time will tell though just how durable it is from an electrical standpoint.

Holy cow this thing is bright. I was able to light up tall redwood trees ~35 yards away. My son and I went out tonight looking for spotted owls and small bats.

LOL @ Josh!!


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 29, 2007)

The switch could definitely use more resistance, also, what's with the exposed o-ring right on the outside of the bezel?? I think that's the one I was actually supposed to use on the tailcap, but im just going to save this one in a baggie and keep using my smaller Mag o-ring. It also looks better without the o-ring around the bezel. The original tailcap "o-ring" was a really thin piece of flimsy rubber that broke after the third unscrewing...


----------



## martytoo (Dec 29, 2007)

JCup said:


> Picked up one of these yesterday, and another today for a friend. These are item number 225285, but are mixed in stock with the Luxeon version. The package of the Cree variant has "60X brighter*" in bold print. Both LED'S were on white substrates ("star").
> 
> Lowes in Carrollton has a promotion (I think thorough the weekend), with a $50 purchase, you receive a coupon at the register for a $10 discount on your next Lowes purchase. That second one only cost $20.:naughty:


 
Could someone post a jpg of the package for those of us who want to be sure we don't buy the wrong light? (I know 60x should be enough...)


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 29, 2007)

See https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2161318&postcount=14
or
http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0839ps5.jpg
from the first part of this thread.



martytoo said:


> Could someone post a jpg of the package for those of us who want to be sure we don't buy the wrong light? (I know 60x should be enough...)


----------



## copperfox (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought this light for my dad for Christmas. Initial output is good with the included Duracells. It produces a well defined and smallish hot spot but it does have usable spill. I would buy it again.


----------



## JohnR66 (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally! Found one in Dayton Ohio area. It was the Lowes near the old Salem mall. There were two left. One with black, the other with white star. I got the white one. Rest were Luxeons.

Throw and brightness (over all output) is very similar to my ROV 3C 4W Cree. I was expecting more throw from reading here. As others said, it does seem brighter than the Fenix L2D-CE. With the included alkalines, I checked amperage with my meter on 10A setting for lowest sereis resistance. I get 1.2Amps. After voltage convertion, I suspect the LED gets somewhat less than 1 amp.

If the driver is the same as in the lux version, it blinks out and comes on in a low brightness mode if the battries are weak. Perhaps as a low battery runtime extension? According to flashlight reviews, it is semi regulated output.

For $30, I'd say it is a nice light with bright output.


----------



## killforfood (Dec 29, 2007)

I missed out on the few that were available at the Clackamas Oregon store. The rack looked pretty well worked over by the last minute Christmas shoppers. My work takes me by there about once or twice a week so I'll keep checking.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 29, 2007)

I got one of these on 12-24-07 here in N. Little Rock, AR, it was the last one, the other three were the old Luxeon versions (I'm glad I know the difference, thanks to CPF) I think I am becoming a flashiholic. 

I noticed that it is a good flood light with the lens removed.

Does anyone know the runtime on alkaline C and/or AA nihm with C adaptors?


Cody,

Thy Word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path. Psalms 119:105


----------



## hockman4357 (Dec 29, 2007)

The black star/white star thing is really perplexing to me. The Lowes in Roseburg, OR has a new box of the 3W CREE flashlights. They all look like white stars to me, but I'm really not sure I would be able to tell the difference. How hard is it to recognize the difference? Is it likely for a whole box to be white stars? I really want to make sure that I get the white star variety.


----------



## xevious (Dec 29, 2007)

It does seem like a good deal, but... still made in China. If it were USA, I might be more tempted--rather keep the money domestic.

Is there a DX light of equivalent price that outperforms the LTF 3W while not sacrificing quality?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

xevious said:


> It does seem like a good deal, but... still made in China. If it were USA, I might be more tempted--rather keep the money domestic.
> 
> Is there a DX light of equivalent price that outperforms the LTF 3W while not sacrificing quality?


 


So you don't want to buy the Task Force model because it's made in China. But then you ask if there's a DX light out there for the same amount of money, but better performance. DX.... a place known for selling inexpensive made in China lights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 29, 2007)

xevious said:


> It does seem like a good deal, but... still made in China. If it were USA, I might be more tempted--rather keep the money domestic.
> 
> Is there a DX light of equivalent price that outperforms the LTF 3W while not sacrificing quality?



What /\ He said! It is a silly question. 

If your aren't against 123s sku 7999 is one fine light as far as I'm concerned. It has spanked every other LED light I won, most HANDILY!


----------



## kwando (Dec 29, 2007)

has anyone from Denver, CO been able to find these? i've tried all the lowes in south denver and they all have the older versions... TIA


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Dec 29, 2007)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> I found mine at the Greenwood Village Lowe's--at I-25 and Arapahoe Road. I haven't been back in a few days, but they had them two weeks ago.


 
never hurts to read the thread


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 29, 2007)

Threads on the tailcap could've used better machining... All in all though, one sick little light. Tried it out tonight walking the dog and used thick gloves, works fine with 'em on.


----------



## JohnR66 (Dec 29, 2007)

Had a problem with mine. It keeps flickering on and off when I put in my Ni-Mh C cells. After unscrewing parts of it, it turns out it is the reverse cone shape of the positive end spring and the rechargables only having a the central button that is conductive surrounded by plastic unlike normal batteries. I wadded up a ball of foil and stuck it in the center. Now it is fine.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 30, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> What /\ He said! It is a silly question.
> 
> If your aren't against 123s sku 7999 is one fine light as far as I'm concerned. It has spanked every other LED light I won, most HANDILY!


 

Wow that light needs it's own thread if it doesn't have one, for $15 I'm going to get me one. Good Looking and Bright and for that amount does seem like a damn good buy.


Wait!


Flashalcoholism is something we all have to live with, "Just got me one" - can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## kwando (Dec 30, 2007)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> never hurts to read the thread




did you read my post... i've checked that one also... did not have any in stock.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 30, 2007)

martytoo said:


> Could someone post a jpg of the package for those of us who want to be sure we don't buy the wrong light? (I know 60x should be enough...)



Package photo and autopsy photos
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2219130&postcount=284


----------



## tvman (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought 3 of 6 Crees on 12-7 at same store. They first arrived in Dec. I had been checking each week for 2 months.



LightWalker said:


> I got one of these on 12-24-07 here in N. Little Rock, AR, it was the last one, the other three were the old Luxeon versions (I'm glad I know the difference, thanks to CPF) I think I am becoming a flashiholic.
> 
> I noticed that it is a good flood light with the lens removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 30, 2007)

tvman said:


> I bought 3 of 6 Crees on 12-7 at same store. They first arrived in Dec. I had been checking each week for 2 months.



Hey neighber. 
I think I was very fortunite to get the last one they had the day before Christmas. 


Cody,

Thy Word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path. Psalms 119:105


----------



## Scott_T (Dec 30, 2007)

My local lowes (beckley, wv) never got any in stock and my $10 off $25 coupon expired today so I got an ax I needed with it. They were down to 2 the last time I checked and hoped they'd restock but they just put a ton of luxeons back up. blah.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2007)

After more testing and comparisons, this thing definitely puts to shame many lights which are MUCH much more expensive, LOL. Nice to see this performance is available to the general "non-flashaholic" public now, though I think you've gotta have just a little flashaholism in you to even buy it...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2007)

L.E.D. said:


> After more testing and comparisons, this thing definitely puts to shame many lights which are MUCH much more expensive, LOL. Nice to see this performance is available to the general "non-flashaholic" public now, though I think you've gotta have just a little flashaholism in you to even buy it...


 
True.... It's sad that most folks will never even know what it can do. They'll walk right by it.... just to buy a Maglite.


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)

I have not posted in a very long time here. But after reading about the new lowes Task Force 3W CREE I ran down to my local lowes here in littleton CO. It is on Santa Fe and bellevue and they have about a dozen left. I got one this afternoon and tried it out in the basement and was floored with how it throws. I know that the machining
is not up to SF but man what a thrower. I went back to lowes and brought another one. One is going in my tool bag and one in the house. I need to buy a couple of Q5 stars.


----------



## hockman4357 (Dec 31, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> Package photo and autopsy photos
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2219130&postcount=284


 
I'm assuming that the pictures you posted are of the "white" star variety. Am I correct?


----------



## kwando (Jan 1, 2008)

Clifton Arnold said:


> I have not posted in a very long time here. But after reading about the new lowes Task Force 3W CREE I ran down to my local lowes here in littleton CO. It is on Santa Fe and bellevue and they have about a dozen left. I got one this afternoon and tried it out in the basement and was floored with how it throws. I know that the machining
> is not up to SF but man what a thrower. I went back to lowes and brought another one. One is going in my tool bag and one in the house. I need to buy a couple of Q5 stars.




Thx... i'm going there tomorrow during lunch time.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a very annoying flickering problem for awhile there. If the light was jarred / hit, it would start flickering, not turning completely off, but a high pitched flickering. I took it apart and cleaned the spring contact between the pill and the body with deoxit, then twisted the pill around back and forth to scratch off any remaining residue, and tapped them out of their. It now functions perfectly even when smacked hard.


----------



## max52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not understand the raving review of this light. I got one, and my impression was that it seemed like an average chinese Cree light. My Rayovac with the cree has a better build quality than the Task Force. The Task Force looks cheap, and the sound of the batteries rattling around is annoying.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 2, 2008)

Both of the lights are manufactured by the company Futailite ( http://www.futailite.com ). The ROV is nice also, but the TF is regulated though with a much shorter battery life and the TF seems to compare favorably on ceiling bounce tests...


----------



## JCup (Jan 2, 2008)

max52 said:


> I do not understand the raving review of this light. I got one, and my impression was that it seemed like an average chinese Cree light. My Rayovac with the cree has a better build quality than the Task Force. The Task Force looks cheap, and the sound of the batteries rattling around is annoying.



Yes, C batteries are a bit loose, and they do rattle.
The finish (clear anodization) is a bit weak thin/uneven. The turning and machining is a bit rough.

But it has a 3W Cree with a TIR optic, and it throws a very strong and tight beam. Most agree the output is way _above_ average, but then maybe you've got some really nice Chinese Crees


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 2, 2008)

max52 said:


> I do not understand the raving review of this light. I got one, and my impression was that it seemed like an average chinese Cree light. My Rayovac with the cree has a better build quality than the Task Force. The Task Force looks cheap, and the sound of the batteries rattling around is annoying.




Read the thread... no one is raving about the build quality or durability of the light.


----------



## kantonburg (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew this site is back!

I went to Lowes today for my first CPF guided purchase. They had 3 CREEs and 1 luxon. After all the reading about the white and black stars and what to look for I took some pictures of the head of the light still in the packaging. It's very easy to tell which star you're getting. Either the star is all black for a black star or it's white with a black ring around it. Please excuse my crappy pictures. I had little light and obviously the flash wasn't going to work for this type of pic. These two pics are of the white star variety.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Still plan to GET one, but certainly don't NEED one.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 3, 2008)

Can some one tell me what is white vs black star thing.I have one with a black star.


----------



## kantonburg (Jan 3, 2008)

DaveG said:


> Can some one tell me what is white vs black star thing.I have one with a black star.



Aside from going through the whole original thread I believe there is a belief that the black star has a higher failure rate though this hasn't been confirmed.

Anyone want to verify that?


----------



## DaveG (Jan 3, 2008)

kantonburg said:


> Aside from going through the whole original thread I believe there is a belief that the black star has a higher failure rate though this hasn't been confirmed.
> 
> Anyone want to verify that?


I hope its just a belief,when I got mine I dont thing the black vs white star came up or I may have missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 3, 2008)

L.E.D. said:


> Both of the lights are manufactured by the company Futailite ( http://www.futailite.com ). The ROV is nice also, but the TF is regulated though with a much shorter battery life and the TF seems to compare favorably on ceiling bounce tests...



The 3AAA Luxeon they have definitely looks like the Task Force 3AAA, but I don't see the 2C Luxeon that matches. Perhaps the 2C Luxeon and 2C CREE are from two different sources considering the head's shape slightly diff?


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 3, 2008)

A Google search for futailite cree results in this:
http://futailite.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008815328524/Showroom/3000000149681/ALL.htm

2C 3rd down on the left.. The light in the picture is actually the Cree version (you can see the distinct hexagonal bezel in the larger image), but they misstated it as the Luxeon).


----------



## kantonburg (Jan 3, 2008)

I do have a question as this is my first LED. What tint should I actually expect with this light? I notice mine is purple(ish) and doesn't look as white as the picture from the ROV vs. TF thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2193125&postcount=1






This photo had an exposure of 2.5 seconds though so it may look whiter in the picture than in reality.


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi All. My first post here though I've been lurking for over a year. I see a lot of posts from fellow Coloradans. 

I went to the Lowes in Longmont to pick up one of these today and while the item number matched (225285), it said "Luxeon" and didn't have that "30x" or "60x brighter" splash on the package. No mention of "CREE" either (could someone PM me the link that will explain what CREE means and why it's that desirable! I'm guessing it's another brand of LED?). So I left without it figuring that they need to sell all of those first? Should I get the Luxeon or wait for the Cree?

:shrug:


----------



## Darkpower (Jan 4, 2008)

I picked one up and the beam throw is impressive. I was looking for C-cell based flashlights with 100 lumens+plus with long run times as an alternative to CR123 cell based lights. This puppy fits the bill. This one out-throws my 3-C cell Mag with the OEM LED drop in. It's a bigger brighter hot spot at 200 feet. What I don't like about it has been mentioned before, 1) the battery rattle, 2) the finish and the overall machining with sharp edges on the hexagon, 3) the tail switch and lack of a flat end to "candlestick" the flashlight on a flat surface. Nevertheless, not bad for a $30 light. I might buy another.

I'm going to test it with two Tenergy NiMh 5000 mA/hr C cells for run time. I'll post the result later. 

Edit comment: I did a run-time test with the NiMh and I got about 4 1/2 hours of a good bright light followed by a dwindling faint light for another while. The first 1 1/2 was very bright, but fell below the brightness of a Mag 3 C cell with the OEM LED drop-in after that point. I stopped at 6 hours because I didn't want to overdischarge my NiMh (which I did, one cell went to 0.62 volts and the other at 1.02 volt).


----------



## Deep6Osama (Jan 4, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Hi All. My first post here though I've been lurking for over a year. I see a lot of posts from fellow Coloradans.
> 
> I went to the Lowes in Longmont to pick up one of these today and while the item number matched (225285), it said "Luxeon" and didn't have that "30x" or "60x brighter" splash on the package. No mention of "CREE" either (could someone PM me the link that will explain what CREE means and why it's that desirable! I'm guessing it's another brand of LED?). So I left without it figuring that they need to sell all of those first? Should I get the Luxeon or wait for the Cree?
> 
> :shrug:


 

CREE


----------



## chas9rr (Jan 4, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Hi All. My first post here though I've been lurking for over a year. I see a lot of posts from fellow Coloradans.
> 
> I went to the Lowes in Longmont to pick up one of these today and while the item number matched (225285), it said "Luxeon" and didn't have that "30x" or "60x brighter" splash on the package. No mention of "CREE" either (could someone PM me the link that will explain what CREE means and why it's that desirable! I'm guessing it's another brand of LED?). So I left without it figuring that they need to sell all of those first? Should I get the Luxeon or wait for the Cree?
> 
> :shrug:


 
Welcome Wattnot from a fellow Coloradoan.
Definetly wait for a Cree! I got min at the 136th and I 25 store. Not Longmont, but reasonably close. Check out this post for the exact package you are looking for. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2219130&postcount=284 Also when ya get it, try removing the o-ring around the led for better throw.
Later
Charles


----------



## lumenal (Jan 5, 2008)

DaveG said:


> Can some one tell me what is white vs black star thing.I have one with a black star.


 
I wondered this exact thing, as I also purchased the original TF CREE with a *black* star. Two of them, actually. And like them.

One has it's CREE perfectly centered in the optic, throwing a perfectly round, white hotspot.

And so I took my $10 "thankyou" card from Lowes and bought a TF CREE *white *star and compared the two. 

Current draw at the tailcap: 1.112 amps *black* star. And 1.109 amps *white* star. Pretty much identical.

My samples of *black* star lights are a nice, very slightly cool white.

My *white* star light, while fairly white, has a definite lavender tint. Not as nice.

The finish on the *white* star light was more rough and sharp than the *black *star lights.

Just the difference between different runs of lights. 

In a ceiling bounce test, about the same output.

Of course, YMMV.

Earlier in this thread, someone got a defective black star light, and then a normal performing white star light, so the "white star is better than the black star" phenomena got started, and took off like a sky rocket. IMHO! :nana:

Notice now, most Lowes only have the *white *star CREEs, the black ones are becoming rare.  

If you like optics and get a good one,* either* color star should work for you! 

EDIT: ( I gave away the TF CREE white star.)


----------



## kantonburg (Jan 5, 2008)

chas9rr said:


> Also when ya get it, try removing the o-ring around the led for better throw.
> Later
> Charles


 
Whats the best way to remove this? Also does this do anything for spill?


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 5, 2008)

chas9rr said:


> Welcome Wattnot from a fellow Coloradoan.
> Definetly wait for a Cree! I got min at the 136th and I 25 store. Not Longmont, but reasonably close. Check out this post for the exact package you are looking for. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2219130&postcount=284 Also when ya get it, try removing the o-ring around the led for better throw.
> Later
> Charles


 
Thanks for the warm welcome, Charles. However, the smile ran away from my face as I once again found only the Luxeon version at the 136th and I25 store. What's going on? I thought the Luxeon was replaced by the Cree!! I'd ask a manager but I'm sure they'll be completely lost, especially with the same exact item number!

Is the "Task Force" brand Lowes only? If so, wouldn't the manufacturer makes these nearly identical and sell them through someone else too?

:shakehead


----------



## JAS (Jan 5, 2008)

While I certainly do not know the definitive answer to the above question, I strongly suspect that they have a number of the old stock in the pipeline. It may take some time for the old stock to be depleted before we see the new stock everywhere.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 5, 2008)

I've only seen Task Force models at Lowes.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 5, 2008)

lumenal said:


> I wondered this exact thing, as I also purchased the original TF CREE with a *black* star. Two of them, actually. And like them.
> 
> One has it's CREE perfectly centered in the optic, throwing a perfectly round, white hotspot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,from what I can tell for the price a good light,If you can get your hands on one.


----------



## specvmike (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey guys. This is my first post on here. I picked up the white star version of this light tonight, its my first CREE light, and I love it. 

I have been playing around with the small O-ring around the led itself. I just found that removing this o-ring seems to increase the diameter of the hotspot about 30-40%. Not sure what effect it has on throw. Also with the o-ring removed, I notice a spot of yellow/brownish discoloration close to the center of the hotspot that is really noticeable. I like the wider hotspot but I'm not sure it is worth the trade-off. 

I also found a cure for the battery rattle. I just put a thin strip of duct tape around each battery. Now the only thing that rattles is the switch.All in all, I really like this light. My only complaint is the rough machining on the head, but I think this can be smoothed down with a little dremel sanding.. Its a great buy for $30!


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 6, 2008)

Darkpower said:


> I picked one up and the beam throw is impressive. I was looking for C-cell based flashlights with 100 lumens+plus with long run times as an alternative to CR123 cell based lights. This puppy fits the bill. This one out-throws my 3-C cell Mag with the OEM LED drop in. It's a bigger brighter hot spot at 200 feet. What I don't like about it has been mentioned before, 1) the battery rattle, 2) the finish and the overall machining with sharp edges on the hexagon, 3) the tail switch and lack of a flat end to "candlestick" the flashlight on a flat surface. Nevertheless, not bad for a $30 light. I might buy another.
> 
> I'm going to test it with two Tenergy NiMh 5000 mA/hr C cells for run time. I'll post the result later.
> 
> Edit comment: I did a run-time test with the NiMh and I got about 4 1/2 hours of a good bright light followed by a dwindling faint light for another while. The first 1 1/2 was very bright, but fell below the brightness of a Mag 3 C cell with the OEM LED drop-in after that point. I stopped at 6 hours because I didn't want to overdischarge my NiMh (which I did, one cell went to 0.62 volts and the other at 1.02 volt).



Cool thanks.... I was wondering when the initial "heat" would mellow out. I used it a LOT this week. California bay area was hit with a pretty severe storm this week. Heavy rains and ~60 MPH winds. I had to fix a roof leak, out in the heavy rain. I used the Lowes TF the other night and it really performed well. It got pretty wet in the rain, but I was careful not to let excessive water get into the tail cap switch. I still doubt its water resistance, but if youre careful it can be used in the rain as I did.

Speaking of tail-caps.... that IMHO is its biggest flaw. flimsy feeling / floppy switch and a round butt that does not allow it to stand up and assume candle position.

Cheers and happy new year fellow TF team-mates.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 6, 2008)

After reading reports of badly made optics in some of the lights, I am quite thankful that I probably got a perfect one. This one makes a perfect intense circle of light followed by a SLIGHTLY larger corona, then the main spill corona, then the faint <50 degree spill. Rings slightly detectable, but barely, and only on white-wall hunting. By removing the O-ring, you actually get slightly less spill but more area inside the beam lit, and it becomes extremely hard to screw the bezel back on. With the o-ring on, the spot tightens (more throw) but the closest corona slightly widens while becoming smooth to tighten, at least on mine. YMMV. You should also open up the whole light (tailcap and bezel) with needlenose pliers and clean it out if you notice flickering.


----------



## fangle (Jan 6, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Speaking of tail-caps.... that IMHO is its biggest flaw. flimsy feeling / floppy switch and a round butt that does not allow it to stand up and assume candle position.



I have one from a few months ago, but on mine the tailcap switch has stuck a few times. I found that I could free it, and change the tension, by loosening and then tightening the ring inside the tailcap. Remove the end from the light like you were going to add batteries. Look into the tailcap, and the "guts" are held in by a threaded ring with two holes. The two holes are for a spanner wrench, but a pair of needle nose pliers held open will work. Tighten that and see what you think of the switch. I have never taken the tailcap entirely apart, so I don't know what is inside.

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everybody I got to compare my taskforce 2 c cree to a novatec 120T yesterday and boy my friend got hot about it. my thirty dollar light blew his novatec 120t away in beam tests. But to be fair the novatec has a lot more fuctions and a smaller form factor going for it. But I have to say it sure was fun seeing his face when we shined both on a black cealing 20 feet over our heads.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome story, Clifton. Here is a good link regarding this light also: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2219130&postcount=284


----------



## JCup (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got a few observations and queries about this light...

This is my first light with a "TIR" optical element. Seems to work rather well.

Back up at post 116 of this thread, it was noted that this is a Fraen FRC reflector.

http://www.fraensrl.com/email/fraen_FRC_for_Cree_XRE.html

And I notice on an app note from Cree:

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampApp_Portable.pdf

That they produce reflectors for both the Cree XR-E and XR-C lamps. They state:

HIGH LIGHT OUTPUT 
With 80 lumens typical @ 350 mA and output up to 
210 lumens @ 1000 mA, XLamp XR-E LEDs are the 
brightest white power LEDs available! With narrow 
angle TIR optics, XLamp XR-C LEDs can put out 
around 50% more peak light intensity than XLamp 
XR-E for maximum LED light throw

--

So this makes me wonder which of the two Cree lamps are in this? Most all the other lights I've seen a complete part ref for the lamp call them "XR-E" lamps...

Could we mod these Task Forces with a Q-5 bin lamp in XR-C on a star, and get a different or better Fraen optic (maybe in both wide and narrow...)
:thinking:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Still figure that I GOTTA get one of these!!!

Still pretty darn sure I don't NEED it!


----------



## goodjob (Jan 6, 2008)

Tried Sunnyvale, Fremont and Union City, since it was the last day my $10 off $25 coupon was valid. One place looked up store inventory in the Bay Area and said no one has them at this time! I bought a Luexon verson (as a gift) instead.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 6, 2008)

What I NEED is a twisty + momentary, single stage, tailstandable switch on this light.


----------



## enid681 (Jan 6, 2008)

This is my first post and I found this thread about the Lowes light and went to the one in Enid, OK and found several. Bought it and for the price its a nice light!!! Great throw and not bad spill for such a focused beam. Wish we had lights at this price when I started in law enforcement. 

As a side note my father-in-law is a manager at Lowes and told me about the SureFire 6pLEDs that they are now carrying along with SF batteries. Said that they sell one for every FIVE stolen.. I would think that Lowes would quit carrying them if this keeps up.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 6, 2008)

I picked one up in Fremont about 3 weeks ago, but with the storms of the past few days, there's been a run on flashlights, batteries, and generators at all of the home improvement stores and department stores.



goodjob said:


> Tried Sunnyvale, Fremont and Union City, since it was the last day my $10 off $25 coupon was valid. One place looked up store inventory in the Bay Area and said no one has them at this time! I bought a Luexon verson (as a gift) instead.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah...I tried the Sunnyvale store on Friday night and they didn't have *any* of the 2C lights. They also didn't know when they'll be getting another shipment.


----------



## Security101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey folks, I was just a lurker for a long time, but just came across the new TF Cree at Lowe's (I used to work there - sold a bunch of the Lumi units - quit - and now they got the Cree - guess I'll just have to spring for it..) 

Of course I checked here 1st to see what y-all had to say, and I found out it looks like pretty good reviews so far...

Well anyway, I'll prob be a reg contributor here as I am addicted to LED's

Jim


----------



## wwglen (Jan 8, 2008)

As many people that have bought this...


HAS ANYONE DONE A RUNTIME YET?


Sorry for yelling.

wwglen


----------



## Joshatdot (Jan 10, 2008)

Are there two versions of this (besides the Black & White CREE)? Mine did not come with the external Tail Cap O-Ring. And some of the other pics in Part 1 also don't have the O-Ring.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 11, 2008)

did i mess up i got the black cree?man i always pick the wrong things .i also got a light at advance auto parts its looks very close but it has a 3 watt lumleds


----------



## kantonburg (Jan 11, 2008)

raggie33 said:


> did i mess up i got the black cree?man i always pick the wrong things .i also got a light at advance auto parts its looks very close but it has a 3 watt lumleds


 
Absoutely not. There isn't any hard evidence as to which is better. Pure speculation. Just a few posts up a fella has both and the black and white star and the black seemed better.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 11, 2008)

cool i was like man o man i always pick the wrong light they had like 10 lights there 8 was whites 2 or so was black


----------



## Deezul (Jan 12, 2008)

damn I just picked one up, weas unimpressed but I just realized it's a Luxeon....oops....back it goes...thats all they have


----------



## Deezul (Jan 13, 2008)

Returned it and dug around. The Crees were off to the right and way hidden. The CREE version is WAY better


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 13, 2008)

the cree throws so far ya cant see that far.one awesume light


----------



## elsol (Jan 19, 2008)

newbie to CPF. do you know where i can purchase rechargeable NiMH C battery?


----------



## Security101 (Jan 19, 2008)

The shack has them...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062143&cp=2032056.2032148&parentPage=family

Jim


----------



## wwglen (Jan 19, 2008)

At that price and capacity just get some good AA's and a spacer/adaptor.

wwglen


----------



## Security101 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea, that was just a starter point, Google em their all over :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2008)

Just stick an 18650 in there!


----------



## generic808 (Jan 20, 2008)

Is there a place online that we can order the CREE version?


----------



## JAS (Jan 20, 2008)

You can order from Lowes.com BUT it doesn't list the Cree version. Maybe if you were to call Customer Care

Lowe's Customer Care
(CON8)
P.O. Box 1111
North Wilkesboro, NC 28656
1-800-445-6937
Contact Us

https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=custSvcOrderIssue&topic=customerService


http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=225285-50584-FT-NS-2C 3W&lpage=none


----------



## eeagle7 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for a fabulous thread everyone! I finally got the latest 3W 60X Lowe's Task Force XLamp here in Melbourne FL. What a light (Tourch) it is, brighter than any of the larger multiple D cell lights I own.

I've been watching for the XLamp here in FL since November when the first thread started; and they finally appeared on the shelf, intermixed with the older version (they both have the same Item # 225285). I even had a Lowe's $10 off $25 card in the mail a couple days ago so made it only $19.97.

The key to getting the latest XLamp version as has been mentioned several times, is the big RED 60X Brighter banner on the packaging, and of course the obvious smaller print XLamp LED technology.


----------



## electrothump (Jan 21, 2008)

elsol said:


> newbie to CPF. do you know where i can purchase rechargeable NiMH C battery?



There are plenty places online to get C rechargers. Try to get at least a 5000mh. Also, if you are gonna use it with the task force light, let the batteries cool a little before using them in the light. I took mine out of the changer while the batteries were really hot and fresh, and the light overheated and started blinking. After letting everything cool down, the light worked fine. These really are pretty good lights for the price. Oh yeah, there is a couple more potential problems with the rechargers. If the positive side of the batter is shielded on the positive end, you'll have to place a magnet, or some other piece of metal onto the spring. If you don't, the spring may surround the positive terminal, and not make connection. On the older version of this same light, I had to make a insulating washer for the tail cap end. This washer just surrounds the large spring. Before doing this, the light would flicker on and off when I was walking with it in my pocket. You can make the washer out of most any insulator, even paper, or even black tape. These are really small, and easy to fix problems. The light is very much worth buying. 

DN


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 21, 2008)

Mod question...

I took my TF apart today and to my surprise its SUPER easy to take apart. Anyone with sharp needle-nose pliars can completely dis-assemble it.

Will dropping in a seoul improve the TF?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445

From what I gather, the seoul emitter by itself is rumored to be a better thrower than the XR-E emitter. Would that still be the case when using the TF lens?

How about the DC-DC board? Can I expect improvement with a 1000 mAh DX or Kaidomain circuit?

Thanks!!


----------



## extas (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't Put a Seoul(SSC) in it. unless it is the older Luxeon 30x. The Optics used in these lights are made for specific LED Emission patterns and the SSC is NOT similar to the CREE. but an older Luxeon light could accept an SSC. 

and Putting a SSC in a 60x would gain you nothing. as the following LEDs are all basically equivalent SSC/CREE P4/Luxeon Rebel 80. 

If you wanted to upgrade a 60x wait a year or two and put in a CREE R4 or better bin. Right now i would just be happy. The Q5 bins may or may not have a low enough forward Voltage to be brighter than the stock emitter.

The 1000ma DX boards are current regulating an need a forward voltage at least .12w greater than the Vf of the LED. in human speak they need 3x Alkaline batteries to output the Vf need to run a CREE (~3.5V). using it with only 3V from 2 C batteries would be less than optimal. i would assume that the existing board is a boost circuit.

-ex


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 21, 2008)

extas said:


> Don't Put a Seoul(SSC) in it. unless it is the older Luxeon 30x. The Optics used in these lights are made for specific LED Emission patterns and the SSC is NOT similar to the CREE. but an older Luxeon light could accept an SSC.
> 
> and Putting a SSC in a 60x would gain you nothing. as the following LEDs are all basically equivalent SSC/CREE P4/Luxeon Rebel 80.
> 
> ...



OK THANKS!! Wow you guys really know your stuff.

My local Lowes has ~30 of the older Luxeon TFs. Dropping an SSC into one of those might be interesting.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 21, 2008)

I picked up another one at Lowe's again last week. This one has a black star, where my other is a white star. The collimator on this new one has a tighter, cleaner spot and the tint is actually considerably whiter than my white star version. Where my white star is almost a perfect white with a slight strength in the red and blue areas (slight blueish / violetish appearance), the black star is a perfect white, similar to my Propoly 4AA Luxeon but slightly warmer with a neutral tint. The build on this one seems better for some reason, not as many burs on the tailcap threads so twisting action is MUCH smoother, rubber grip is a little tighter, and the clicky has more resistance. Don't listen to this star nonsense, it's really all a lottery of every single component on the light..


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 21, 2008)

extas said:


> Don't Put a Seoul(SSC) in it. unless it is the older Luxeon 30x. The Optics used in these lights are made for specific LED Emission patterns and the SSC is NOT similar to the CREE. but an older Luxeon light could accept an SSC.
> 
> and Putting a SSC in a 60x would gain you nothing. as the following LEDs are all basically equivalent SSC/CREE P4/Luxeon Rebel 80.
> 
> ...



It must be at least semi-regulated, if you look at the output curve at http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/taskforce_3w2c.htm you'll see that it is quite far from being than the standard alkaline curve, plus with the nimh's I use, the curve is probably far nicer. Both the Luxeon III and Cree model draw the same current.. If you have trouble using nimh's, it must be that you don't have aluminum foil / other conductive material affixed to the + end of the innermost battery, The large spring requires this.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jan 22, 2008)

Joshatdot said:


> Are there two versions of this (besides the Black & White CREE)? Mine did not come with the external Tail Cap O-Ring. And some of the other pics in Part 1 also don't have the O-Ring.



???????????????


----------



## extas (Jan 22, 2008)

L.E.D. said:


> It must be at least semi-regulated, if you look at the output curve at http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/taskforce_3w2c.htm you'll see that it is quite far from being than the standard alkaline curve, plus with the nimh's I use, the curve is probably far nicer. Both the Luxeon III and Cree model draw the same current.. If you have trouble using nimh's, it must be that you don't have aluminum foil / other conductive material affixed to the + end of the innermost battery, The large spring requires this.



Yeah i agree. I was talking about the 7135 1000ma DX board. and how swapping the stock board with it would probably be a bad idea. 

-ex


----------



## extas (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, after following these threads about this light, I don't think that there are any versions. its all about inconsistent suppliers, poor QA, and random assembly. The white/black thing is probably just a switch in the supplier. the burrs, missing o-rings, and other things are just probably due to a lazy QA.

-ex


----------



## paddling_man (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys! You're responsible for me spending more money! oo:

I picked up a black-base LED Cree from Lowe's on the way home. 

I was just doing some quick comparisons to my P3D-Q5. Still not quite the output of the Fenix but darn close with an awfully focused beam. A heck of a deal for $30!

Seriously, thanks for the heads up! :twothumbs


----------



## WayneM (Jan 23, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Just stick an 18650 in there!



I did just that.

I made a "quick and dirty" adapter by taking a piece of 3/4 inch CPVC and slowly heating with a heat gun. 

After the CPVC was plyable, I got a screwdriver (pre-selected so the handle was oh-so-slightly larger in diameter than the 18650) and gently pushed it handle first down into the soft CPVC pipe. The screwdriver handle had been previously lubricated with a silicone lubricant, so it was an easy stretch job.

Then I let the CPVC cool off while gently wiggling the screwdriver (to keep the handle from being trapped inside the cooled pipe).

I cut the enlarged end off so that the positive end of the 18650 would protrude about 1/8" when the negative end of the cell was seated against the un-stretched end of the tube.

I then cut off the unstretched end of the tube so that the "adapter" is about 18" shorter than 2 C cells butted together.

I wadded up enough foil to fill the unstretched end of the tube and bridge the gap between the negative end of the 18650 and the Task Force tailcap spring. (I know - this is all very ad hoc and tacky. But it works and cost not a cent.)

It all fits very well with no rattling or flickering.

The Task Force is now drawing about 1.45A off the higher voltage lithium cell and is a REAL flamethrower. I figure close to 6 watts counting circuit losses. 

No measurement of light output, but it is SIGNIFICANTLY brighter than with new C cells. 

Not sure what this will do for longevity, but the light does have a lifetime guarantee and the torch itself is not modified.


----------



## dannyduke (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

If you really concern of the water resistant on the the rear clicky I think I have found a cheap, slick way to solve the problem: Just pull a small rubber balloon over it. 

(My first thought was a conndom... LOL)


----------



## wildstar87 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I'm here to report, I DIDN'T buy one of these...  Went to the local Lowes in Redmond, and of course they hadn't re-stocked the shelves, and when I finally tracked someone down, and they went and got stock off the top of an aisle, of course it was the old Luxeon version..

I guess that just leaves more money for me to do my Quad SSC Mag mod.. 

Seems like a decent looking light, I probably would have been sorely tempted to get one if they had the Cree version.


----------



## BMF (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone knows this light will work with 2 of 3V LiFePO4? Technically how many watts, amps if it can handle 6V?


----------



## Canuke (Feb 12, 2008)

WayneM said:


> I did just that.



Wayne: is that a protected 18650 cell?

I was experimenting with various input voltages in mine, and the existing driver board will pull an amp of current even down to 1V input voltage! That would be murder on rechargeable cells.


----------



## Canuke (Feb 12, 2008)

enid681 said:


> As a side note my father-in-law is a manager at Lowes and told me about the SureFire 6pLEDs that they are now carrying along with SF batteries. Said that they sell one for every FIVE stolen.. I would think that Lowes would quit carrying them if this keeps up.



That would explain why they took them off the rack at the Lowes in Simi Valley... they have cards there now which you take to the service counter to get your light.


----------



## Joshatdot (Feb 21, 2008)

anything new to report with the good 'ol TF 2C 3W Cree?


----------



## PhilV (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm carrying mine as an LEO EDC. I get a lot of jaw drops and wow's, repeated again when I tell'em how much I paid for it.

Then I get a funny look when I explain that it's just a temporary light till I choose between an H2Xv2 or an Avenger.. Or maybe subconsciously I'm holding out for an Invictus...

Really, it's quite impressive next to all the stingers and surefires in the department. I get a satisfying reaction from people everytime I switch on the ol light saber at night.


----------



## generic808 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, a local Lowe's here in Hawaii has a bunch of the whites in stock. If anyone can get these locally, PM me and I can pick them up for you. Of course, it'll be the cost ($29.97 + tax (4.XX% + shipping). Just want to help out in any way I can.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I'll admitt I have kind of lost track of this tread... And being that ts up to 5 pages, maybe one of you would do me a giant favor; Whats the difference between the white star and the black star (other than the color of the star!)? Thank you!


----------



## Avatar28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ya know, I have one of the older Luxeon based lights. These things have a lifetime no questions asked guarantee, right? I wonder if I could take mine back and tell them it's having problems (it DOES have a few issues) and get them to swap it out for a new replacement...


----------



## Stainz (Feb 21, 2008)

I just came home from a trip by Advance Auto to see the $20 Luxeon version - and a stop at Lowes for the Cree version. While there, I only found three of the blister packs - two stated Luxeon on the front, but turning them around revealed a Model # FT-MS-2C 3W, while the third blister pack's card had the red flag "60X Brighter" above and to the left of the flashlight on the front. It's backside had Model # FT-NS-2c 3W. They shared the same Item # 225285. It would seem that the run with 'M' was the earlier 'Luxeon' LED, while the 'N' is the 'Cree' LED. I bought the newer one.

Perhaps that LED O-ring is a shock absorber for the LED, as it is spring loaded by the positive battery contact. It does seem a bit more symmetrical without it... besides, my cat just stole it!

Stainz


----------



## PhilV (Feb 21, 2008)

Buck91 said:


> Well, I'll admitt I have kind of lost track of this tread... And being that ts up to 5 pages, maybe one of you would do me a giant favor; Whats the difference between the white star and the black star (other than the color of the star!)? Thank you!



Some people reported that the white star was slightly better aligned than the black. I think it may just be a matter of chance/QC. Ithink someone else observed the white star being slightly brighter, but again, I think this could have just been variance. No one afaik has compared 10 units of each type to get even the weakest baseline.

I have a black star version, and it's a fantastic light. If I found another locally, black or white, I'd probably snag it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 21, 2008)

Livingston, TX Lowes had a blank area where a box of 2C was supposed to be.

I'm of the ability to buy one, and will check a few other stores!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 22, 2008)

Alrighty then... 

I got one in Humble, TX Lowes. It is just about what everyone says with rattling batteries, sharp head area and the smell. 

I still don't get all warm and fuzzy about Optics. The beam reminds me a WHOLE LOT of the Streamlight 3AA Task Light that get a Cree. Spot with dark ring then brighter yellowish ring out to a bit of spill.

The grip revolves around the body easily.

I find the machining to be ok... but the threads are not nearly as nice as Rominsen or Lumapower lights. Maybe some lube will help.

I think I see about as much blue in the spot as almost any light I have.

It SMOKES the above mentioned 3AA Task Light in spot brightness. 

And I can probably live with the beam.

What I'll likely do is wrap the whole body minus tail cap with some grip stuff.

I have already "modded" it to take 2AA (Eneloop at this time) and the o-ring is gone.


----------



## electrothump (Feb 23, 2008)

kantonburg said:


> Absoutely not. There isn't any hard evidence as to which is better. Pure speculation. Just a few posts up a fella has both and the black and white star and the black seemed better.



I've had both of them, and I was tickled with the old version. However, my son decided to take the older one with him to visit his mom in Texas. That was the last time I saw that one. I didn't get to put them side by side. Bummer! That said, I do like the newer one, and it does kick out some nice white light. It seems to be brighter, but now I'll never know for sure. Oh woe! 

DN


----------



## electrothump (Feb 23, 2008)

elsol said:


> newbie to CPF. do you know where i can purchase rechargeable NiMH C battery?



Oops, I had already posted something on this.


----------



## Stainz (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, my newest version of the TF 2C 3W lasted a day - then, with O-ring back in place, it went back. It worked as fine as it was designed to, I suppose. Blinding for a bit, then dimming - poor heat-sinking? It's just the sum of all the weak points - the crude threading, sharp edges, loose cells, flimsy switch, off axis beam, and, new for me, C-cells. It made the 3xAA & 3xD LED MagLites look good - except for blowing everything away lumen-wise, that is. If an American company can produce the 3-cell LED flashlites that function as well as they do - and sell in the same price range - the PRC-made product should be better.

Now, what's this I hear about Lowes offering the Surefire 6P LED and batteries? I haven't seen it around here (Birmingham) - unless I missed it at Christmas.

Stainz


----------



## IdahoDoug (Feb 24, 2008)

Mine is still going strong. It's been a long and spectacularly snowy winter here in N. Idaho so all the flashlights have been getting quite a workout and this one's been a work horse. The low price means I have it around a lot because I'm not afraid of losing it like my $100+ lights. Ironic.

DougM


----------



## slagell (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder if they are no longer using the Crees. In December, all they had at my Lowes were the 60x Crees. Now all they have are Luxeon III's. Maybe the manufacture went back to save some money.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2008)

Just found out mine has what I'm pretty sure is a P4 and has 3.27 Vf

If it just wasn't for the beam.... I LIKE REFLECTORS!!!!


----------



## Avatar28 (Feb 26, 2008)

slagell said:


> I wonder if they are no longer using the Crees. In December, all they had at my Lowes were the 60x Crees. Now all they have are Luxeon III's. Maybe the manufacture went back to save some money.



Mine did too for awhile but now they're back to Crees again. Maybe they found some more old stock they needed to offload.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 26, 2008)

Stainz said:


> Now, what's this I hear about Lowes offering the Surefire 6P LED and batteries? I haven't seen it around here (Birmingham) - unless I missed it at Christmas.
> 
> Stainz



The Lowes in Hoover off Valleydale Rd had them before Christmas. They are hanging on pegs right with the MagLites and such. Every Lowes I've been in since I found out and started looking has had them.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the Advanced Auto Parts version of this light to emerge. The AAP 3W Luxeon that I have is apparently just a renamed Task Force and was ten bucks less. Maybe I'll go check tomorrow.

Geoff


----------



## Stainz (Feb 27, 2008)

I did find two 6P LED S-Fs in the lock box at the Trussville Lowes near me - it was $93.49 with s/t - and what unfriendly folks! That day, they had my latest variant and the two Luxeon T-F's. It went back Monday, when I found out the previous day's employee's were actually the ones in great moods, and I noted a huge stash of the latest T-F 60X had surfaced - still had the two older ones. Since they share the same part #, I doubt they can tell the difference - but the item's actual model number went from M to N in the latest Cree version.

Oh, on the way home I just had to stop by the local Ma Pa gunstore, SEG, where I noted both S-F and Fenix lites. The 6p LED was $66.95... I got one and a spare set of S-F 123s for <$75 OTD (S/T is less there, too... Birmingham is now 10%! ).

Why do folks continue to work at places when they are so miserable? I would shop at Lowes more, but they are basically just all miserable. Did they lose their health coverage? Do they sacrifice kittens & puppies every shift? I shop at a Publix near me for groceries - a bit high on some things, but what nice folks! Besides, they give me 5% off for my grey hair - on Wednesdays - hmmm, that's today... they have the best price on Li AA & AAA's, too... had to be a CPF link, huh?

Stainz


----------



## SuperTorch (Feb 27, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm still waiting for the Advanced Auto Parts version of this light to emerge. The AAP 3W Luxeon that I have is apparently just a renamed Task Force and was ten bucks less. Maybe I'll go check tomorrow.
> 
> Geoff


 
Theres no guarantee they will ever go that route, but I'd grab about 4 if they did. The TaskForce was always more consistent then the AAP3W probably going to be a long wait but sound the horn when it does. My lowes has been out of the TF Cree for 3 months now even restocked some old luxeons.


----------



## L.E.D. (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a shame their quality control wasn't better. You know, you can in fact tell if you're gonna get a good beam at the shelf just by looking into the optic head-on and observing the pattern of the yellow phospher and how it changes when you differ the angle slightly. This is holding the light at least 2.5 feet away from your face.. If you have a real good eye, you can even get a good guestimate of the beam divergence / tightness, and these are the reasons both of mine have ridiculously perfect beams, one has a slight reddish hue with the main beam consisting of a bright, slightly wider corona with a tight, small hotspot. My other one is a real projector with all of the former's corona in a perfect, tight, spot, with a imo the perfect neutral slightly warm tint. The beam quality is directly proportional to the collimator's quality.. The spill, like I've said, is surprisingly not as lacking as you would think.


----------



## BMF (Mar 2, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Just found out mine has what I'm pretty sure is a P4 and has 3.27 Vf
> 
> If it just wasn't for the beam.... I LIKE REFLECTORS!!!!


 

I have no idea the tech infos you posted just want to know: can this light take 2 x RCR123A or 2 x 18650?

I did use 1 x 18650 and it's much brighter than 2C. The mod is so simple by wrapping paper around a screw and the 18650 to fit in after tapped them with duct tape.


----------



## fresnorich (Mar 5, 2008)

I picked up two of these yesterday after looking through about 8 or 9 they had in stock. They were all white stars, and some definitely looked better than others. I'm glad I got two because one is much nicer than the other. The threads feel better and the beam is much whiter and cleaner on the good one. The not-so-nice one has more of a yellowish beam with a big crescent shaped shadow. I'll be taking that one back. 

The good one has the hottest white spot of my lights but the beam is almost too narrow. It's a great thrower - similar to my Terralux 4D mag and it makes me appreciate how nice the beam is on my Fenix T1.


----------



## Stainz (Mar 5, 2008)

I visited my Lowes again yesterday for another matter... and they were friendly! Hmmm, telling the manager how rude their folks were had an effect. I decided to get two - or more - of the newest T-Fs, as they still had ten left of the huge batch they put out last week. I looked at several - very uniform LED placement. The one I brought back is now gone... someone has a great DNA sample from me - my hide was probably still on it! 

I kept thinking about the new Fenix P2D/L1D Q5 Premium set I got the day before - and the quality of it's construction. Of course, my eight day old S-F 6P LED is another bar-setter. I know it's a deal... but there isn't a C-cell in this house... it'd be another cell-size. I went home and bought a 6P from evil-bay - for $37 + $5 s/h. I called S-F - and ordered 3 dozen CR123s - 2 day s/h - $70. I spent more $ than the couple of T-Fs... but I think I'll be happier. That rough threading and machining ruined that otherwise quite decent light, in my opinion. Now watch them all be finely machined...

John


----------



## forrest (Mar 6, 2008)

Just picked one up at lowes today, got it for 16.00!! They had it priced wrong. Would'nt let me buy more. It`s got the "cree name on the emittor, it's got a really nice white throw, definitly more bright than the streamlight hp's I have with the led upgrade. I'm now awaiting for my romison t4 I ordered to come and waiting and... Thanx for the tip guys!!


----------



## Jarl (Mar 9, 2008)

My dad went to the states the other day (I'm uk based) so I asked him to pick one of these up for me... He got back, gave it to me and said "you do realise they're very expensive?" I was like "no... how much was it?" "$30... that's a lot for a torch, don't you think?" 

Went walking with it last night- fantastic. However, I am going to upgrade the emitter as soon as R4's or better become available, as a bit more light would be great . Since I'm UK, I can't risk putting a 18650 in it- if something does go poof, I'd have to fix it myself. The thing I like most about this light, though, is that if you remove the bezel you have a flood monster . Easy to adapt! (just don't loose the bezel )

Anyone with a lux meter, can you do me a favour? Mine has an O ring around the emitter. At close range with the O ring, there is a more smaller hotspot, but more of a corona. Loosing the O ring makes the hotspot bigger, but eliminates the corona. However, I don't know which will give a brighter hotspot- while with the O ring, some light goes to the corona, there is a smaller hotspot, so less light would be needed for an equal lux reading. Without the O ring, there is a larger hotspot, but since more light goes into the hotspot, there may be a higher lux reading anyway.


----------



## orbital (Mar 9, 2008)

+


Curious about all the posts on this light, picked one up to give it a go.

Made some spring extensions and put rubber bushings around a 18650 cell and 'WHAMMO'....a rather strong beam...:devil: 
Hard to tell the tint yet today.

Not many are using optics w/ CREE, so I may keep it to tinker around with. 
Yep, a 18650 cell does work.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm worried about 18650 reliability, not whether or not it works 

Hmm, a new driver would be fairly easy to install as long as it's less than 21mm OD. I'll have a search for 18650 drivers, see if I can get any giving 1A+ to the emitter.


What's the current draw at the tail with 18650's? I noticed it's linked to input voltage- higher input voltage=higher current draw, hence why 18650's give such a nice beam


----------



## BMF (Mar 9, 2008)

Jarl said:


> I'm worried about 18650 reliability, not whether or not it works
> 
> Hmm, a new driver would be fairly easy to install as long as it's less than 21mm OD. I'll have a search for 18650 drivers, see if I can get any giving 1A+ to the emitter.
> 
> ...


 

I'm not sure what you mean about reliability but I did run a test with 18650 for more than 1 hour straight. It's running very bright and a little too hot that's not comfortalble to touch the head but not getting any hotter than that. 18650 is a steroid for this TF 3W 2C Cree.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 9, 2008)

I was thinking more of long term reliability, rather than for a couple of hours. Unfortunately, I can't find a dedicated single 3.7V driver with 1 silly high mode anywhere....


----------



## Marduke (Mar 9, 2008)

Jarl said:


> I was thinking more of long term reliability, rather than for a couple of hours. Unfortunately, I can't find a dedicated single 3.7V driver with 1 silly high mode anywhere....



Know anyone else who wants 19 of them??
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3201


----------



## Jarl (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1886

More light, and you only have to find 9 buyers. But the answer is still no >.<

Also, preferably I'd still be able to run it on 2xC cells or 2xAA for a loaner light (last thing I want is to hand someone a lithium powered light after seeing what Li-ion's in thermal runaway do). However, I am prepared to sacrifice this if there's a good driver out there...


----------



## kavvika (Mar 10, 2008)

The line of AMC7135-chip drivers are a good choice for when you are planning on using only a single 3.7v Li-Ion cell. Since vF of the LED and vIn are so closely matched, neither a buck nor boost driver is needed (or wanted?) so a liner regulator will work fine. It will be the most efficient set-up you can get for that situation. It will burn off a little excess voltage in the beginning, and as the cell voltage drops it will run in direct drive, giving you a somewhat regulated discharge curve. The only single-mode ~1amp AMC7135 driver I know of comes in a 10-pack at DX, like previously mentioned. If you can live with three modes, KD has a ~1amp AMC7135 board sold individually for only $3.10. I would actually think having a low and medium mode would come in handy with a torch this bright. There are a few other promising drivers at DX, but they're all sold out. If you do decide to replace the driver, think you'd be willing to sell me the stock boost driver? I'm looking for one for a Mag mod of mine.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 10, 2008)

kavvika said:


> If you do decide to replace the driver, think you'd be willing to sell me the stock boost driver? I'm looking for one for a Mag mod of mine.




What I'd do if I manage to get hold of another driver is run the light stock with 18650's, with the spare driver just in case the original goes . I'm fairly sure it won't given the use some people have already put on them, but just in case- I don't want to be waiting for DX to deliver me a spare driver while the light sits unused.

I'm normally a multi-level sucker, but for this light I think 1 level works best as you can play with the tailswitch to your hearts content, knowing it'll always come on at full power when you release it.


It'd be nice if the boost driver in these lights was sold seperately, but it's obviously not meant to be


----------



## forrest (Mar 11, 2008)

Just thought I'd chime in here, I swapped the black star for the white and there really is a positive difference even the threads are tighter/smoother and the batteries don't feel as loose, tail clicky is also tighter, all quite a bit better than the black star ones, now if only my romison 4 cree t5 would arrive!


----------



## Jarl (Mar 12, 2008)

forrest said:


> I swapped the black star for the white and there really is a positive difference even the threads are tighter/smoother and the batteries don't feel as loose, tail clicky is also tighter





When someone buys 10 white and 10 black, and compares them side by side, I'll accept that there's a difference. Until then, i'm fairly sure it's quirks of manufacturing.


----------



## BMF (Mar 12, 2008)

Jarl said:


> When someone buys 10 white and 10 black, and compares them side by side, I'll accept that there's a difference. Until then, i'm fairly sure it's quirks of manufacturing.


 

If you search this thread and part 1 you'll find more than 10 members have had the same experience about black and white, I'm one of them, so that's not enough for you?:thinking:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2008)

Mine has white and neither brightness or tint (or even fit and feel) have impressed me.

Not going to look for another.


----------



## BMF (Mar 13, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Mine has white and neither brightness or tint (or even fit and feel) have impressed me.
> 
> Not going to look for another.


 

About brightness, not tint or fit or feel, I think it's not that bad based on the 2 very long parts of this thread. Do you think you got a defective one? Like other people did they bought 2 and kept the best one. And to make it even better just pop-in one of 18650 you will have about 20% more free lumens. I didn't bother to find an adapter or make a fancy one, just use paper to wrap around the battery and some screw around the house to make them fit.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 14, 2008)

Jarl said:


> When someone buys 10 white and 10 black, and compares them side by side, I'll accept that there's a difference. Until then, i'm fairly sure it's quirks of manufacturing.



LEDs are binned based on output and since this particular product doesn't specify a specific bin, I would expect to vary from lot to lot. The LED maybe Q3, or even a Q5, who knows. White vs black is a good clue they're from different lots. 

Some lights specify the bin(i.e. Fenix P3D Q5) so you can predict less variation between samples even if they're from different lots.


----------



## Gort-909 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

Hello, Forum !! I wanted to chime in on this little beacon ! I had read
the threads about the 60x, and the other day while in Lowes I saw it
on display. Couldn't help Myself and picked one up.
Excellent throw, and a really impressive tight cone of light that blasts
away from You !! I was shocked ! 
It came with Duracell batteries and a holster to carry it with. Nice touch.
Also appears to be reasonably weather resistant.
The only downside was the batteries run a little loose, so I wrapped a
little parchment paper around the batteries, and She's tight as a bug !!

Couldn't have done it without You !!

Gort-909.


----------



## generic808 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

Did you get a white or black star?


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

Its a pretty good light, if you read through all the forum hype and know its strengths and weaknesses before buying. I used it a lot this winter on the roof during storm season to tack down shingles and roof segments that were blowing off in the middle of the night. Not a pleasant experience, but the torch resisted light moisture and was certainly bright enough. The anti-roll bezel kept it planted decently well.

Theres no such thing as a perfect light IMHO... one light to do everything perfect just doesn't exist. The TF is good at what it does (and bad at what it does not):
- Decently good throw from the Fraen optic, with just a little flood.
- 100L(+) of total output can be increased with a Q5, 18650 and a 1.2A driver mod. The light unscrews easily and there is no glue anywhere.
- In store availability so return/exchange it if you get a dud.
- The fit/finish/machining quality overall is pretty poor, but its acceptable in the threaded functional areas.
- Not _one _reported incident of failure here in this thread...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189948
- Batteries and switch button are loose and rattle.


----------



## Gort-909 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*



generic808 said:


> Did you get a white or black star?


 
Hi, Generic ! I'm not sure what You mean by " star " , but please
pass on the info so I can check it out. 

Gort-909.


----------



## Gort-909 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

Hello, Kramer ! And thanks for the great feedback !! The anti-roll bezel
has come in handy right from the get-go for Me, too.
Also, the 100L upgrade with the Q5, etc., sounds very interesting to Me,
but I've never attempted something like that before, and I'm a little
tentative to try.
I may get back to You about it, though. Another 100L coming out of
this little light...............HoooLyyy CoooooW !! It's certainly worth
considering, for the knowledge, the fun and the awesome beam !!
Thanks Again,
Gort-909.


----------



## Gort-909 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

It would be too significant of an upgrade but his is probably how you'll do it.

1. Open up the light.
2. Desolder and remove the LED.
3. Clean the heatsink(presuming there is anything on it).
4. AA or use some kind of thermal compound on the back of the LED star and secure it to the heatsink(keep in mind the polarity).
5. Solder the LED on.
6. Reassemble the light.

The above was pretty much how most LED swaps are done, but it might not work for this light.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

Yeah, it will work as described for this light. I'm waiting for higher R bins before I do mine, and then I'll keep the old cree- it's got a really nice tint to it, so I'll probably mod it into something slightly less powerful.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*



kramer5150 said:


> Its a pretty good light, if you read through all the forum hype and know its strengths and weaknesses before buying. I used it a lot this winter on the roof during storm season to tack down shingles and roof segments that were blowing off in the middle of the night. Not a pleasant experience, but the torch resisted light moisture and was certainly bright enough. The anti-roll bezel kept it planted decently well.
> 
> Theres no such thing as a perfect light IMHO... one light to do everything perfect just doesn't exist. The TF is good at what it does (and bad at what it does not):
> - Decently good throw from the Fraen optic, with just a little flood.
> ...


I measured it pulling 1.1A from the battery , and i put in a Q5 for mine

pretty nice light.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*



jake25 said:


> I measured it pulling 1.1A from the battery , and i put in a Q5 for mine
> 
> pretty nice light.



Curious.. are you using standard Alkaline C-cells?


----------



## Jarl (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

The driver in this light is a bit odd- fresh alkaline C cells for me and it was measuring 1.15A at the tail. Now they've discharged to 1.3V/cell (resting), and I'm getting current draws of about 0.95A at the tail. This is probably why it really shines (pun intended ) with a 18650 cell, as I think current draw is proportional to voltage.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*



kramer5150 said:


> Curious.. are you using standard Alkaline C-cells?


i'm using eneloops


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

what would i need to do to get this running on 18650's? i have two protected cells sitting around waiting for me to order a dbs and cl1h.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*



Jarl said:


> The driver in this light is a bit odd- fresh alkaline C cells for me and it was measuring 1.15A at the tail. Now they've discharged to 1.3V/cell (resting), and I'm getting current draws of about 0.95A at the tail. This is probably why it really shines (pun intended ) with a 18650 cell, as I think current draw is proportional to voltage.



Ok thanks. Are there any heat / temperature issues with the Q5 / 18650? Theres not much heat sinking at all in this light.


thanks!!


----------



## DM51 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Task Force 60x Xlamp---Wow !*

Gort-909, there is an existing thread on this light. Please look for existing threads before starting new ones. 

I am going to merge the 2 threads.


----------



## fresnorich (Mar 18, 2008)

The loose rubber grip was bugging me so I cut a length of bicycle tube to fit over the battery tube and then reinstalled the original rubber grip over the inner tube. It's on there nice and tight now.


----------



## DaveN (Apr 4, 2008)

I purchased one of the Cree based lights last week. Very impressive output for the price.

I tried two different AA to C adapter shells without success, the Lenmar and La Crosse. I really don't want to eat up disposable C cells. Is anyone using a rechargeable solution with this light? What can I do?


----------



## Caustic3881 (Apr 4, 2008)

I actually did something very dump with my x-lamp, I put 3 3 volt cr123 in and for a split second it lit up awesomely bright and then it turned really blue. I only had it on for about 15 seconds total. Did I fry it? If so I will just pick up another x-lamp as my Lowes has 7 brand new on the top shelf hidden away for me. :naughty:


----------



## Jarl (Apr 4, 2008)

blue meant the LED was overheating like hell. Other than that, it's very likely the circuit board was fried. Something I noticed with the LED is that there's a pitiful amount of heatsink goop. I smeared all surfaces liberally with it (including the one that the LED star sits on- there was precious little there), and now the LED heats to about 40'C and stabilises, with the outside of the head at 35'C.


Why the hell did you put 9V in a light with a boost regulator? How is that EVER going to end well? (strings of LED's and Ostars excluded, smartarses )


----------



## kavvika (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! 15 seconds is a pretty long time at 9v. Try putting the 2 C cells back in and see how it compares to before. If it doesn't come on at all, then you either fried the driver or LED. If it comes on, but a little dimmer, you just permanently damaged the LED, and it's time for an upgrade. Now if it comes on, but very very dim, I think the driver is fried, but the 3v from the batteries is bypassing it, and faintly lighting the LED. The blue color shift you saw is the Cree screaming in agony from overheating.


----------



## fresnorich (Apr 4, 2008)

What is this "heatsink goop" you mentioned?


----------



## GPB (Apr 4, 2008)

JHolleran.....is that the Lowes in Danvers or Saugus ?? I went in to the Danvers store and all they had was the old model a few weeks ago. If they got new ones I'll run stop by this weekend to see what all the fuss is about.

( posted the next day: I went to the Danvers store and they had none. It was almost like a "who's on first routine" trying to ask for a light that was on the shelf. The guy couldn't understand why I was asking if they had more in the back since there were some on the shelf.....he got past that eventually and told me that they have their night stock guys put out whatever is delivered as it comes in.....so I guess they don't have any. Oh well.

(Posted a few days later: The other local Lowes doesn't have any either. Just the one older one on display and none of the Cree ones ) double Oh well. )


----------



## forrest (Apr 4, 2008)

_I used a 18650 for mine, just used a 1/2 pvc tube and filed the outside a little and used a "slug" for the end for battery to tail contact, works great!! No battery rattle ect... Slightly brighter than 2 c,s and really lasts_


----------



## pat mitchel (Apr 4, 2008)

DaveN said:


> I purchased one of the Cree based lights last week. Very impressive output for the price.
> 
> I tried two different AA to C adapter shells without success, the Lenmar and La Crosse. I really don't want to eat up disposable C cells. Is anyone using a rechargeable solution with this light? What can I do?


 What I found was that the positive contactin the flashlight was too wide to contact the terminal on a AA battery. I ended up soldering a small piece of tinned plate on the spring contact to give the AA bettery a reliable surface to contact.


----------



## Scott_T (Apr 14, 2008)

The $10 off $25 is back for visa card users

http://www.lifetakesvisa.com/?id=lawn_editorial2&


----------



## GPB (Apr 22, 2008)

I finally got one !!!

Its crude, it rattles, the grip is loose, and it throws a crapload of light !!!!

I LOVE IT !!


----------



## Marduke (Apr 22, 2008)

The Lowes in Bessemer Alabama (off 19th St) had at least 6-8 of them on Sunday.


----------



## GPB (Apr 23, 2008)

So far its been running continuously for 2 hours. Still nice and bright and just barely warm.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 23, 2008)

Put a 18650 in there.... oh boy it warms up quick  (puts about 1A to the emitter with a 18650 )


----------



## davedds (Apr 23, 2008)

Scott_T said:


> The $10 off $25 is back for visa card users
> 
> http://www.lifetakesvisa.com/?id=lawn_editorial2&


 
Thanks for the coupon link, so after reading about 20+ pages from part I to part II. All I can come to the conclusion is look for the "white" star one, remove the o-ring. Play around with the battery types (AA in a C-Adaptor) or use some type of Li-Ion rechargable with a single cell adaptor and maybe swap out the LED/Star with a Q5 or R2??? 

Did I miss anything??

Thanks again I would'nt have run out paid 30 bucks for it, but for 20 why not. Another flashlight to add to my small colection. I just got hooked about 1 month ago!!!


----------



## forrest (Apr 23, 2008)

I got an 18650 in mine and it's great!


----------



## Jarl (Apr 23, 2008)

davedds said:


> Thanks for the coupon link, so after reading about 20+ pages from part I to part II. All I can come to the conclusion is look for the "white" star one, remove the o-ring. Play around with the battery types (AA in a C-Adaptor) or use some type of Li-Ion rechargable with a single cell adaptor and maybe swap out the LED/Star with a Q5 or R2???
> 
> Did I miss anything??
> 
> Thanks again I would'nt have run out paid 30 bucks for it, but for 20 why not. Another flashlight to add to my small colection. I just got hooked about 1 month ago!!!



Depends what you want as to whether you should remove the O ring. If you want throw, then leave it in, but if you want a slightly nicer looking beam with a bigger hotspot, take it out. Personally, I've left mine in.


----------



## GPB (Apr 23, 2008)

I didn't see any difference with or without the o-ring so I left mine in there. Mine was mounted below the emitter so I don't see how it could effect the beam quality unless it kept the optic from seating properly in some other lights.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 23, 2008)

GPB said:


> I didn't see any difference with or without the o-ring so I left mine in there. Mine was mounted below the emitter so I don't see how it could effect the beam quality unless it kept the optic from seating properly in some other lights.



I'm fairly sure it keeps the optic just a tiny bit higher than it would otherwise be. Not sure why this gives better throw, but meh.

Mine's "never ever look into it even just to see what it's like" now I've put in a Q5/18650  230 emitter lumens in a very nice spot


----------



## davedds (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I just picked up the second to last white star one for 21.97 thanks again for the coupon. btw this is the Lowes in Melville, New York off RT110.

My 1st try at beamshots/photobucket and linking it from here

Anyways here it goes

Left to Right all about 15 feet from the wall, Canon S5IS 1/60 F2.3
P60L / M60 / TaskForce 2C

I still love my M60!!! But the Taskforce for 20 bucks not too bad...


----------



## GPB (Apr 23, 2008)

I ran it for another 2.5 hours tonight and its still really strong.....the beam quality isn't as good as it was 4.5 hours ago, but its still doing pretty well.


----------



## Newuser01 (Apr 24, 2008)

GPB said:


> I ran it for another 2.5 hours tonight and its still really strong.....the beam quality isn't as good as it was 4.5 hours ago, but its still doing pretty well.


Are you running it with alkies? 
Regards.
Noob


----------



## GPB (Apr 24, 2008)

yes.....I am using regular alkalines.....I've since gotten another hour and a half out of it ( 6 hours and counting ) and the voltage on the batteries is still 1.13, and the brightness is quite diminished at this point. Still quite usable, but its probably at down to an incan minimag level of light output.


----------



## camper1970 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have one of the lowes 3w cree 2c flash lights, and would like to upgrade the emitter to the highest output I get get to fit this light.... would the part ( Cree XR-E Q5 Emitter on Premium Star (228LM at 1A) Be a good choice??? as I have been on the DX web site and seems thee are many options..... So I am looking for help and advice on what to order from them and far as emitters and if needed a regulator as well. I am a beginner at this.... so just need some guidance.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## GPB (Apr 25, 2008)

Just skip over this post. I've left it here as a monument to my error.

If you can use the coupon listed above you can just get a whole new light with the Cree already isntalled for 20 bucks at your local Lowes. No shipping charges, waiting, soldering, etc. When you think of the time and effort involved, it might make sense to just get a new one.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 25, 2008)

GBP, he already has the cree, he wants more powaah (scotty ) 

camper: Yes, that's exactly what I used. You'll have to trim the edges of the star to get it to fit, though. Providing you run a 18650, the current to the emitter is about 1A, so the stock driver is fine.

Love it with 18650/Q5


----------



## GPB (Apr 25, 2008)

ahhhh......i guess I was reading too fast...I assumed he had the old luxeon one and was trying to get it "creeified"


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jarl said:


> GBP, he already has the cree, he wants more powaah (scotty )
> 
> camper: Yes, that's exactly what I used. You'll have to trim the edges of the star to get it to fit, though. Providing you run a 18650, the current to the emitter is about 1A, so the stock driver is fine.
> 
> Love it with 18650/Q5




x2... the stock driver will deliver a little over 1A, if your cells are up to the task.


----------



## camper1970 (Apr 25, 2008)

sounds great... thanks for the help about how much brighter will it be over stock? and will it hurt the stock light by running it on 2 123a cells being it will have 6v of power? as I have tried it and is a little brighter.....


----------



## Jarl (Apr 25, 2008)

camper1970 said:


> sounds great... thanks for the help about how much brighter will it be over stock? and will it hurt the stock light by running it on 2 123a cells being it will have 6v of power? as I have tried it and is a little brighter.....



With 18650/Q5, slightly more than "obviously noticeable", if you forgive the rather subjective terms.

And, it's your light, but remember the driver is a boost regulator. When Vsupply>Vf+1 either the driver starts frying or the LED starts frying. Basically, there's no way it will end well. A rechargeable lithium works because it's voltage is fairly close to the Vf of the average cree, so shouldn't cause much/any damage.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 25, 2008)

You should also note that there is not a lot of heatsinking in this light. So, whatever heat the emitter generates, its going to linger in there for nearly as long as the light is on. A Cree P4 or R2 running near Vf, being pushed by ~.9A will generate heat. I would imagine a Q5 would do likewise, although I have never tried it.

I have found the Cree R2 runs noticeably warmer than the P4 in my P60 modules, driven with the same driver, current, and voltage.

If you use it in short bursts you should be OK though.


----------



## camper1970 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was wondering if that Q5 upgrade on the lowes cree light.... How close will it be to a Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3SD? as far as output, lumins, throw distance etc. as that seems to be an impressive light...


----------



## Jarl (Apr 26, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> You should also note that there is not a lot of heatsinking in this light. So, whatever heat the emitter generates, its going to linger in there for nearly as long as the light is on. A Cree P4 or R2 running near Vf, being pushed by ~.9A will generate heat. I would imagine a Q5 would do likewise, although I have never tried it.
> 
> I have found the Cree R2 runs noticeably warmer than the P4 in my P60 modules, driven with the same driver, current, and voltage.
> 
> If you use it in short bursts you should be OK though.



I put a LOT of heatsink goo around the threads when I re-assembled mine, and now the body warms up nicely with the LED stabilising at about 60'C (temp probe. on one corner of the cree base, not the star)


----------



## NotASolder (Apr 26, 2008)

Can someone tell me what's the brand name/model name for the Advanced Auto Parts version???

Even if it's the 'old' Luxeon one.

I went into the local store (no Lowes within 1,000 miles ) and the light they had said "10x Brighter" and had a lame brand name like Professional's Choice. Luxeon LED was printed into the packaging.


----------



## Newuser01 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link!! U Rock!


Scott_T said:


> The $10 off $25 is back for visa card users
> 
> http://www.lifetakesvisa.com/?id=lawn_editorial2&




Ditto! I'm keeping mine and now to look for a PVC pipe to use with AA's!!! :thumbsup:


Haha said:


> I finally got one !!!:twothumbs
> 
> Its crude, it rattles, the grip is loose, and it throws a crapload of light !!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT !!:twothumbs


----------



## Scott_T (May 3, 2008)

Finally got mine today. Checked lowes and they had them in stock. I've been waiting since Christmas. I took out the little rubber spacer and got a tighter focus and then I used a pair of needle nose pliers to make the upper spring work with my eneloops in a C adapter. 
Now, waiting for darkness....


----------



## PhilV (May 6, 2008)

well, I sang her praises.. and now she's let me down.

On a criminal arrest, skulking around a dark property, a body moves mere feet away.. I reach for my trusty beam of justice.. click.. the darkness won.

fortunately my Taser has a light (and a laser).. albeit no better than a dimestore led flashlight.

The holster was giving up, both the belt loop and the flap velcro. This tilts my already rough finished light into a retention screw on my radio. Adding some scars that'll surely raise eyebrows when I go to return the dearly departed.

I fiddled and picked, with some beating a flicker of light emerges. I unscrew the head, and she blazed to life (of course, this was all the day after and fresh batteries). I couldn't coax it to stay on screwing the head down, so I finally removed the O-ring, for a fairly satisfying on/off test with the head screwed on. A few test shakes and I knew, this wasn't going to be reliable.

She's still on the Duty Belt.. but now I leave her holstered and instead carry out my kel-stick.. er.. Stinger SL20X, everytime I get out. Good thing I left the hanger on my belt.

With a twinge of sour grapes.. I pulled her out as I went from the car to the house after work, and gushed forth a wall of white light into the trees. 3 months is what she managed, it could've been worse.. but so could the outcome of that one time it went  when I critically needed it.

It really depresses me.. just the other day a 15 year LE vet poked a little fun at my shiny silver light.. till I whipped it out and made his $120 stinger look like the batteries were dead (which he quickly cited)... then I salted the wound with the price. I dunno if I like the price, the performance, or just getting a better deal than the other guy.. but I enjoyed this scene every time it played out with a different person.

Price, performance, and quality. In most things you only get 2 out of 3. Unfortunately I think that 3rd one is the most important, and sorely lacking here.


----------



## mikekoz (May 6, 2008)

PhilV said:


> well, I sang her praises.. and now she's let me down.
> 
> 
> Price, performance, and quality. In most things you only get 2 out of 3. Unfortunately I think that 3rd one is the most important, and sorely lacking here.


 
I agree! I have one of these lights and it is a good light FOR THE MONEY! Brighter is not always better. I can not believe how much publicity this light has got on this forum. I do not think it is THAT good of a light, or do folks just like it because it is so readily available or easy to modify. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## PhilV (May 6, 2008)

well, at first, it was a readily available light at a nationwide brick and mortar, with more light output that most flashlights available (by a good margin), that came with a lanyard, holster, and even batteries.. runs on common batteries.. for under $30.

In a world were most of these features commanded well over $100, this was an exciting product.

However, it's rough finish belied it's ruggedness.. you would thing such a crude light would be solid, but no.

It being an upgrade host was news to me, this developed after I purchased mine and drifted away from the thread. But again, for $30 plus about $10 in parts, it becomes a whole other beast.

The Draw is great. And this still makes a good kitchen drawer/glovebox light.. I just feel foolish now for entrusting my life to it. I've always believed you get what you pay for in terms of quality.. slipped on this one.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 6, 2008)

If you read through some of the posts, not all the commentary has been praise.


----------



## LED BriCK (May 6, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine, working intermittently, sometimes only sputtering out a few photons, eventually dying altogether. I took the head apart and found a wire that had been precariously soldered onto the spring had come off. I gobbed some solder on it and stuck it back on and now it works fine. My soldering skills are probably worse than the guy who put it together in the first place, though, so we'll see how long it holds up.


----------



## fresnorich (May 6, 2008)

Be careful when removing the little 0-ring around the emitter. I tried to be very gentle with mine, but somehow I must have pushed on it too hard because the dome just slipped right off. It appeared to have been stuck on there with some gel type material. I plan to mod this light now with another CREE star, but I was bummed when it happened.


----------



## PhilV (May 7, 2008)

LED BriCK said:


> I had the same problem with mine, working intermittently, sometimes only sputtering out a few photons, eventually dying altogether. I took the head apart and found a wire that had been precariously soldered onto the spring had come off. I gobbed some solder on it and stuck it back on and now it works fine. My soldering skills are probably worse than the guy who put it together in the first place, though, so we'll see how long it holds up.



Will give this a try, thanks. Still feel compelled to get a higher quality light though.

I've wanted to go the Typhoon 2 route, but I read a post on someone with a bum switch on a Gladius, got me a little concerned. Of course, afaik the Insight production runs are a different run alltogether.

How sturdy are the DBS's and Fenix TK10's?


----------



## L.E.D. (May 7, 2008)

My 3-Watt Luxeon version had really bad soldering, and had the severe flickering problems, as well as the typical slightly off-center beam, fixed the flickering by re-soldering. My favorite of my 2 Cree versions has a perfect beam, slightly warm tint (black star version also), and the soldering inside is of much better quality though I re-did the two to the pill as they were a little bad, and it has been through a lot of hard usage since I got it yet still performs flawlessly. My white star version has a cool, slightly purplish tint with a nice but less focused beam with less throw, and also had bad soldering and a little flickering, I like my black star version a LOT more... It's really a lottery of EVERYTHING it seems, not just the LED, but the fraen optic, switch, soldering, etc. You can't expect excellent quality control at this price really, but putting a little work into a light to increase its quality is a great idea.


----------



## Joshatdot (May 26, 2008)

are there any "C" size 3.6v type rechargeables..or is 18650 the biggest?

I would like to put a Q5 and a 3.6v bat in mine, but was looking for something with more MAH.

wait IIRC, 18 is the diameter, and 65 is length...*goes looking for caliper*...i forget what dia is a C in mm


----------



## Marduke (May 26, 2008)

Joshatdot said:


> are there any "C" size 3.6v type rechargeables..or is 18650 the biggest?
> 
> I would like to put a Q5 and a 3.6v bat in mine, but was looking for something with more MAH.



You can use a C size Li-Ion. DX sells them, and maybe AW


----------



## BMF (May 26, 2008)

Joshatdot said:


> are there any "C" size 3.6v type rechargeables..or is 18650 the biggest?
> 
> I would like to put a Q5 and a 3.6v bat in mine, but was looking for something with more MAH.


 

Here is one thread AW "C" Li-ion. Remember you cannot put more than one Li-ion 3.6v in the TF without modding it.


----------



## Joshatdot (May 26, 2008)

KK thx! now what kind of charger do I need with that/those?

it says RC type charger, but arnt RC type's for NI-MH batts? AW's are li-ions


----------



## Highbeam101 (May 26, 2008)

Been wanting a light that could throw for awhile now, but couldn't afford it. I just stumbled on to this thread and hopped right in my car to lowes. It's mine now, but the sun just doesn't want to go down today. Can't wait.


----------



## sawlight (May 26, 2008)

I still think it would be cool to build a body, about the size of an HDS/Novatac, use the LE from this as a donor, and run it on an RCR123 with a nice smooth reflector and aspherical lens!
Talk about a pocket rocket!!!


----------



## Joshatdot (May 26, 2008)

Just got back from Lowes with 2 more of these. I used 2 $10 off coupons, so I got two for less than $44 including taxes.

I was very picky when choosing these 2. I figured that the more smooth of reflection of the emmiter, the yellow slight green you see when looking directly at the lense, the better spot/throw it will have.

One I got was pretty much 100% flawless, I could not see any dark ring halos when looking at the lense. This one did not produce any dark rings when ON.

The other was not flawless, there was a slight dark ring when looking at the lense. This one did produce a slight ring when ON.

I'll try and take pics of the lense reflection and beamshots later.


PS - All of the ones I saw at this Lowes were white stars. 

I did notice on the back of the packaging, there was something that could be a LOT number. Just below the "MADE IN CHINA" and above the barcode. One of the packages has "KZ" printed on the card/paper inside. The other one had "KW" on a sticker on the card/paper inside.

I do not recall which torch went with what packaging.










PPS - I just noticed that the one with near 100% flawless did not have the O ring around the emitter, and the not-so-flawless did have the O ring.


----------



## Highbeam101 (May 27, 2008)

Just tried it out. beam is ringy up close, but have other lights for that. Unbelievable thower. Very satisfied!


----------



## Grayson73 (Jun 21, 2008)

Do they still have these at Lowes? Is this the 2C flashlight to get for under $30? Did Advance Auto Parts ever come out with one?


----------



## BMF (Jun 21, 2008)

Grayson73 said:


> Do they still have these at Lowes? Is this the 2C flashlight to get for under $30? Did Advance Auto Parts ever come out with one?


 

Yes, they still have them at Lowes for $29.95. And at my 2 local Lowes one of them still have the old version and the other with newer version 60X White Cree.


----------



## green814 (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone ran the stock Cree with 3.6v? If so, how has it held up?

T.Y.
Chris


----------



## BMF (Jun 29, 2008)

green814 said:


> Has anyone ran the stock Cree with 3.6v? If so, how has it held up?
> 
> T.Y.
> Chris


 

I'm running it with 1 x 18650 3.7v with no problem but about 20% brighter. I've tested to let it running for more than 1 hr and the head is quite warm but still be able to touch.


----------



## DaveN (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been satisfied by mine since opening it and making a few adjustments to stop the rattle and make better battery contact. This light has whetted my appetite for a more serious led thrower.

How much more money would I need to spend for a model that would be a major improvement? What lights should I consider?


----------



## green814 (Jun 29, 2008)

BMF said:


> I'm running it with 1 x 18650 3.7v with no problem but about 20% brighter. I've tested to let it running for more than 1 hr and the head is quite warm but still be able to touch.


 

Thank you BMF!

I am trying to come up with a cheap way for some bike lights since I have 2 of these flashlights since I am thinking giving riding to work a shot! 

Thank you again!!!!
Chris


----------



## sawlight (Jun 29, 2008)

DaveN said:


> I've been satisfied by mine since opening it and making a few adjustments to stop the rattle and make better battery contact. This light has whetted my appetite for a more serious led thrower.
> 
> How much more money would I need to spend for a model that would be a major improvement? What lights should I consider?


 

Dealextreme sells an aspheric kit for the Mag for around $50. I guess it's pretty bright.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 29, 2008)

green814 said:


> Thank you BMF!
> 
> I am trying to come up with a cheap way for some bike lights since I have 2 of these flashlights since I am thinking giving riding to work a shot!
> 
> ...



I get serious tunnel vision using this on my bike. YMMV.


----------



## Grayson73 (Jun 30, 2008)

I picked one up on Saturday from Gaithersburg, Maryland store. They still have 1 left.


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 30, 2008)

This should be known as the "never ending thread!". Somebody should look to see what the record is for the most responses to a thread on this forum!! I know this current thread has already been extended one time as it is! Does anybody keep track of these things??:shrug:. Anyhow, I may just have to head to Lowe's and buy a second one of these things! I have the "black" version and have been curious about the differences between that and the "white" version. :naughty:

Mike


----------



## Highbeam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> This should be known as the "never ending thread!". Somebody should look to see what the record is for the most responses to a thread on this forum!!
> 
> Mike


I think it keeps going because i have yet to hear of a light that can throw with this one for thirty bucks, and you can get it right down the street.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 1, 2008)

Closing Part 2 & continuing here...


----------

